# Jon Moxley to undergo elbow surgery, pulls out of Omega match at All Out



## JAROTO

Reports say he has an elbow injury.



> The Wrestling Observer Newsletter reports that Moxley is currently injured, but he has been wrestling with it. The severity wasn’t noted, but it is said that it is “some kind of elbow injury.”
> 
> It is reported that Moxley may have “an infection that he got in Japan.”
> 
> He “insisted” on carrying through with his Northeast Wrestling match against Pentagon Jr on August 16th. This is the same match where Mox unmasked the famous luchador. During that match it is reported that Jon Moxley “was very careful not to bump on the elbow.”


https://www.ringsidenews.com/2019/08/22/jon-moxley-is-reportedly-injured/


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165005289176911872

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165007300941291523

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165008560260046848

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165008667630063616


----------



## deadcool

*Re: Moxley injured*



JAROTO said:


> Reports say he has an elbow injury.


That's awful news. I was really looking forward to his match with Omega.


----------



## NascarStan

*Re: Moxley injured*

Honestly I feel this is being blown out of proportion, yes it sucks hes hurt but there is nothing saying his match with Omega is at risk of being pulled and I feel thy can still put on a hell of a match.

Besides after All Out and his first match on TNT 10/9 he is only working the Bloodsport match with Barnett so Mox has plenty of time to heal


----------



## Shaun_27

*Re: Moxley injured*

This is why you should get people to sign exclusive contracts.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

*Re: Moxley injured*

Hope it's not serious


----------



## rbl85

deadcool said:


> That's awful news. I was really looking forward to his match with Omega.


Well the match is still going to happen.



Shaun_27 said:


> This is why you should get people to sign exclusive contracts.


You sign an exclusive contract only if the guy wants to do it.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

*Re: Moxley injured*



Shaun_27 said:


> This is why you should get people to sign exclusive contracts.


Yeah and work them 255 days a year.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: Moxley injured*



Darkest Lariat said:


> Yeah and work them 255 days a year.


What i find funny is that the people saying "exclusive contract" don't even think that Moxley could have said NOPE to an exclusive contract.


----------



## imthegame19

deadcool said:


> That's awful news. I was really looking forward to his match with Omega.


It doesn't appear to be major. He wrestled Pentagon jr with it on Friday. Then he wrestled tag matches on Saturday and Sunday. I'm thinking it's banged up and he doesn't want it getting bad enough where he would need surgery. So I think it will be fine with rest.


Considering this isn't a new injury and something that he got in New Japan. Yet AEW is still promoting him to wrestle on October 9th and October 23rd. Well it's not a injury that will keep him out of action long. Again if he wrestled Pentagon jr with it the injury for Northeast Wrestling. He will be able to wrestle Omega with it. Especially with two weeks of rest.


----------



## Ham and Egger

*Re: Moxley injured*

Don't know the extent of the seriousness of the injury but working through injuries are common but can worsen things in the long run. Sucks that it will hinder his performance for All Out next weekend.


----------



## El Grappleador

*Re: Moxley injured*

Oh my! No fight versus Omega on All Out. Is there a B Opponent for Kenny?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: Moxley injured*

I cringe every time I see him with an elbow pad or sleeve on based off his last big injury in WWE.

I'll guess he'll go all out at All Out, and then hopefully the injury is something that can heal naturally.


----------



## ceeder

*Re: Moxley injured*

I understand it was something Moxley wanted and AEW weren't going to be able to convince him otherwise, but this has to sting them a little bit.

You shell out big bucks for the dude, he could've been bubble wrapped until All Out like some of the other talent but his exclusivity doesn't kick in until after Wrestle Kingdom 14 on January 4th. He wanted to work and stay fresh, but damn I would have done anything possible to ensure he wasn't wrestling anything else.


----------



## rbl85

*Re: Moxley injured*



El Grappleador said:


> Oh my! No fight versus Omega on All Out. Is there a B Opponent for Kenny?



No need to have a B opponent when the A opponent is here.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

*Re: Moxley injured*

Fuck man that sucks. Mox has been killing it as king of the minor leagues. Hopefully he's back soon.


----------



## adamclark52

*Re: Moxley injured*

I can't help but lol but dude will still go next weekend. to much riding on this. aside from a full body cast he'll go


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: Moxley injured*

Why are they making him work injured! They don't care about talent health :lmao 

But hopefully he's good soon


----------



## rbl85

*Re: Moxley injured*



RapShepard said:


> Why are they making him work injured! They don't care about talent health :lmao
> 
> But hopefully he's good soon


Because AEW can't stop him from wrestling if he wants to do it.


----------



## Ma-Trish Reloaded

*Re: Moxley injured*

Oh no.  Hope it isn't too serious.


----------



## Vectormane

Man if he is injured and takes time off AEW is taking Major hit as he's like one of the only stars there.


----------



## JustAName

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*

I am surprised it took this long to get out, it was worrying me when I saw him having covered up elbow during G1 after seeing him without before. Thought it was nothing since it wasn't reported on, but guess my suspicion was right, sigh. Hopefully he won't need surgery again


----------



## imthegame19

JustAName said:


> I am surprised it took this long to get out, it was worrying me when I saw him having covered up elbow during G1 after seeing him without before. Thought it was nothing since it wasn't reported on, but guess my suspicion was right, sigh. Hopefully he won't need surgery again


People just noticed because he changed matches from singles to tag matches over the weekend. I have feeling it's infection. Because he was wearing it when he was signing autographs.



Vectormane said:


> Man if he is injured and takes time off AEW is taking Major hit as he's like one of the only stars there.


He wrestled Friday, Saturday and Sunday with it. He had big singles match Friday with injury. But took it easy in tag matches. It doesn't appear to be major injury right now.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*

This isn't great news; hopefully he heals up soon. 

But if he doesn't wrestle at All Out - best case scenario - let's say that pigs do fly. CM Punk stands in for Moxley.


----------



## imthegame19

El Grappleador said:


> Oh my! No fight versus Omega on All Out. Is there a B Opponent for Kenny?


He wrestled Pentagon jr on Friday with injury for Northeast Wrestling. Hes not missing All Out especially with two weeks to rest.



optikk sucks said:


> This isn't great news; hopefully he heals up soon.
> 
> But if he doesn't wrestle at All Out - best case scenario - let's say that pigs do fly. CM Punk stands in for Moxley.


He's not missing All Out the injury/infection is from Japan. He wrestled in Northeast Wrestling last weekend with injury. If it was even chance he could miss All Out he would have not wrestled last weekend.


----------



## InexorableJourney

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*

If only he was working for a company with health insurance..oh wait, he is.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*



imthegame19 said:


> He's not missing All Out the injury/infection is from Japan. He wrestled in Northeast Wrestling last weekend with injury. If it was even chance he could miss All Out he would have not wrestled last weekend.


yeah of course, but what's the point of forums if you can't speculate or dream up scenarios.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*

Can't be _too_ serious.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164598108216537093


----------



## imthegame19

MJF said:


> Can't be _too_ serious.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1164598108216537093


Yeah they have him wrestling Ocotober 9th, 23rd and now 30th. Maybe even 16th if he's in the title match. So they wouldn't be booking him in all these matches if it was serious injury. It's not like it's new injury it happened in Japan.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*



imthegame19 said:


> Yeah they have him wrestling Ocotober 9th, 23rd and now 30th. Maybe even 16th if he's in the title match. So they wouldn't be booking him in all these matches if it was serious injury. It's not like it's new injury it happened in Japan.


Only issue I see is that it's the same arm he got infected previously, which nearly killed him.


----------



## imthegame19

MJF said:


> Only issue I see is that it's the same arm he got infected previously, which nearly killed him.


True but I'm sure he has doctors monitoring it even more due to that reason. Who knows if it's infection or not though.


I looked up Moxley matches on Youtube. Last match he didn't wrestle without elbow cover. Was against Janela at Fyter Fest. So he probably hurt it during that match. Since week later vs Killer Kross he was wearing Elbow pad.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*

I'm not going to panic just yet, but I really hate it when the dirtsheets fear monger like this. Mox has been wearing the elbow sleeve throughout the G1, usually a small one. He switched to a large one for the NEW shows though.

I really hope this is a thing he can work through and it doesn't turn anything into too serious. I think he isn't wrestling any more matches until All Out, so that should give him some time to heal and take it easy. He just wrestled for 5 weeks in the G1, he needs a break before All Out.

His stubborn nature is one of the things I simultaneously admire and dislike about Mox though, lol. I love that he doesn't want to let people down and wants to keep going (that's why I had a bad feeling last year when he cancelled his Axxess signing, only something REALLY awful would have stopped him from coming to meet his fans) but I really hate that he won't slow down and won't take the time to get his injuries checked out and just lets them get worse


----------



## kristie wilson

I think he’ll be fine, but that’s just what I think.


----------



## TAC41

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*

Honestly hope he misses All Out to teach AEW that their sunshine and rainbows idea of letting their stars work whatever dates they want for other promotions is moronic from a business standpoint. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NascarStan

TAC41 said:


> Honestly hope he misses All Out to teach AEW that their sunshine and rainbows idea of letting their stars work whatever dates they want for other promotions is moronic from a business standpoint.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is one of the day dumbest things I've ever seen. Imagine wanting the show to be worse over Mox working a schedule that is less brutal than the wwe one.

Besides he's fine it's the first sheets just blowing shit up, AEW literally today advertise him for Charleston smh

Edit: going through your post history it's pretty clear you're just a wwe mark hating on AEW


----------



## imthegame19

AverageJoe9 said:


> This is one of the day dumbest things I've ever seen. Imagine wanting the show to be worse over Mox working a schedule that is less brutal than the wwe one.
> 
> Besides he's fine it's the first sheets just blowing shit up, AEW literally today advertise him for Charleston smh
> 
> Edit: going through your post history it's pretty clear you're just a wwe mark hating on AEW


Yeah he's clearly a troll. Moxley not missing All Out. He wrestled with this injury last weekend. He even did a 25 minute singles match with Pentagon jr last Friday. Only reason people knew something was up is because he changed his scheduled singles to tag matches Saturday and Sunday. 


He did that because he didn't want to worsen the injury. He wants to rest and heal and hopefully be a lot better come All Out. Plus as much as Moxley wrestled on Indies and for New Japan over last 2 and half months. He would have worked more with WWE schedule. 


Sure maybe not at the level of G1 matches. But it was a bucket list thing that Moxley wanted to try. Tony Khan would be a idiot to pass on signing Moxley. Because he wanted to work some New Japan dates mostly during the time AEW tv hadn't start yet . Especially considering after Wrestle Kingdom in January Moxley going to focus mostly on AEW.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*



TAC41 said:


> Honestly hope he misses All Out to teach AEW that their sunshine and rainbows idea of letting their stars work whatever dates they want for other promotions is moronic from a business standpoint.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So you want Mox to be injured... for what? To try to make some dumb point? Wow, what a great person you are. Ugh.


----------



## Illogical

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*



Mox Girl said:


> I'm not going to panic just yet, but I really hate it when the dirtsheets fear monger like this.


This really is just fear mongering. He's not going to work a show with a severe injury just two weeks prior to a marquee match-up for a national promotion that's counting on him.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*



TAC41 said:


> Honestly hope he misses All Out to teach AEW that their sunshine and rainbows idea of letting their stars work whatever dates they want for other promotions is moronic from a business standpoint.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly hope you one day get the ability to utilize one of your brain cells.


----------



## RainmakerV2

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*

You shouldn't hope he misses the show. But the guy does have half a point. Him working in NJPW is fine. Doing hardcore matches on these indies in front of 400 people is kind of nonsense.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*



RainmakerV2 said:


> You shouldn't hope he misses the show. But the guy does have half a point. Him working in NJPW is fine. Doing hardcore matches on these indies in front of *400 people* is kind of nonsense.


Moxley hasn't wrestled on a show with less than 1,000 people. Outside of that, he worked on shows in the states with 1,900, and 3,800 people outside of the AEW shows. All of those shows were sell outs by the way. Pretty comparable to WWE house shows. And outside of one match with Darby Allin, his matches have been relatively tame outside of G1. Haven't seen his match with Pentagon tho, I don't know if that was insane, probably was.


----------



## Buster Baxter

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*

This sucks to hear. This is honestly why I really wish he wouldn't have done any non AEW appearances. I hope he doesn't end up needing surgery. I remember last time he said he was wrestling for months with a lingering elbow injury until he finally got it checked out and it ended up being more serious than he thought.


----------



## lesenfanteribles

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*

Sucks to hear about his injury, I hope he heals well and fast.


----------



## Black Widow

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*

This is just a speculation as of right now unless it gets confirmed. If he has an injury, I hope it's not serious.


----------



## Saintpat

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*

I would agree that AEW needs to pull the card on their A-tier talent doing outside shows. However this plays out, the possibility of losing one of the key players to injury for any period of time is a risk the promotion doesn’t need to allow just before a national TV launch.

It underscores how thin the uppercard part of the roster is ... imagine if Mox were to be out for some months and then a second and third uppercarder got injured before they’ve even established some midcard talent who could step into bigger roles. 

There’s only so much name recognition beyond hardcore fans on the AEW roster — Jericho, Ambrose, Cody ... to a far lesser degree Omega and the Bucks, who the average casual fan has not seen nor heard of — and all of it is going to be needed to get things rolling and establish the brand to the wider TV audience.


----------



## imthegame19

RainmakerV2 said:


> You shouldn't hope he misses the show. But the guy does have half a point. Him working in NJPW is fine. Doing hardcore matches on these indies in front of 400 people is kind of nonsense.


Most of the crowds where much bigger then that. Plus the elbow issue started in AEW after Janela match. Then he either hurt it worse or it got infected during his last few New Japan matches. He wrestled with the issue last weekend. 


He refused to miss Pentagon jr match. Since that was big indie show with good size crowd and streaming on High Spots app. Plus I think he was personally excited for that match. On Saturday and Sunday he was suppose to wrestle Big Cass and JT Dunn. Those matches got switched to him tagging with Darby Allin. Where he most was doing offense and not taking bumps. 


With AEW tv starting in a month and half. I'm betting that's his last Northeast Wrestling indie show. Hes doing the Bloodsport event in September. But that's all he's currently scheduled for until AEW tv.



With two weeks to heel the injury or get rid of the infection. There's no chance he's missing Omega match. Especially after he wrestled with it last weekend. Since it's not a new injury and AEW continues to promote him wrestling though October. It seems like this is something minor.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*


well fuck me


----------



## Bosnian21

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*

Horrible news. 

Time for someone else to step up and take advantage of an opportunity. Maybe MJF?


----------



## Shepard

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*

Absolute nightmare for all parties, can only imagine how gutting this is. Hopefully he's right in saying the surgery will fix it but so close to the show leaves them such little time to organise anything for Omega too. Ultimately though he's gotta put his health first.

:mj2


----------



## Erik.

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165007300941291523


----------



## Majmo_Mendez

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*

If I were Tony I'd literally throw buckets full of money on Punk right now


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Not his first time with MRSA;



> I ended up having two different surgeries. I had this MRSA, Staph infection, I nearly died. I was in the hospital for a week plugged up to this antibiotic drip thing, and I was on all these antibiotics for months that make you puke and crap your pants.


----------



## Shepard

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165008667630063616

yep.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Fucking disaster.


----------



## Erik.

Damn, you can tell Moxley is really fucking distraught.

This'll motivate him even more.


----------



## RapShepard

Well I guess my complaints about not building it up enough are now invalid. But man hopefully this doesn't become a reoccurring thing for him. I wonder if he has an immune system problem or is that not how staph works?


----------



## Mox Girl

I am devastated for Mox right now 

I feel so awful for him, that ‘this fucking sucks” tweet hurts my heart, he was really looking forward to his All Out match. I just really want to give him a big hug.

But he needs to take care of his health, that’s the top priority and I’m glad he seems to have caught it quickly this time.


----------



## taker1986

Damn this sucks. Hope its a speedy recovery, I wonder when he'll come back? Hopefully sometime before the end of the year

I wonder who'll replace him. MJF/Omega is a rivalry I want yo see in the future but right now I think it's too soon. Pac would be a good shout. I would mark the fuck out if it's punk.


----------



## Bosnian21

I’d put MJF in his spot and save PAC for TV. 

Feel so bad for Moxley though



taker1986 said:


> Damn this sucks. Hope its a speedy recovery, I wonder when he'll come back? Hopefully sometime before the end of the year
> 
> I wonder who'll replace him. MJF/Omega is a rivalry I want yo see in the future but right now I think it's too soon. Pac would be a good shout. I would mark the fuck out if it's punk.


He said he’ll recover quickly and be good for TV.


----------



## Chrome

Well this sucks. :mj2


----------



## ReekOfAwesomenesss

That unfortunate. But it might be a blessing in disguise for this match to be set in a later date.


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> Well I guess my complaints about not building it up enough are now invalid. But man hopefully this doesn't become a reoccurring thing for him. I wonder if he has an immune system problem or is that not how staph works?


I think it's like a sprain, once you got one you have way more chance to have other sprains.


----------



## Mifune Jackson

At first, I was bummed, but now I think this is actually good news. 

Maybe AEW had some long term plan for why this match was being done at All Out, but I thought they were doing this one too soon. Moxley's hot right now and Omega already lost to Jericho, so I don't think either can afford to lose at All Out.

Really, these are the two biggest stars in the company (I mean, Jericho technically is the biggest star by way of being established, but they're the two biggest contemporary stars in their primes) and they should do this match at an even bigger event for the AEW title down the road. 

This could even be the biggest match on their roster and they're doing it before the TNT show even debuts. They should use the TNT show to build up to this.

Hope Mox recovers quick and that All Out still winds up being a great show.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> I think it's like a sprain, once you got one you have way more chance to have other sprains.


Thanks! But damn that's awful. Dudes tough as nails to have been wrestling with that going on


----------



## shandcraig

The upside to this and people need to realize there is many ups and long term ups not the hot shot short term match people are fussing about. This can create some mysterious storylines with Mox returning for the weekly show instead and creating chaos and fucking with someone


Just imagine Pac replacing him.He is able to work now since he is no longer the champion. I assume they will announce a mystery partner for that match.He is a good replacement since he dropped out last time lol. Than he could fuck over Page but i think people want a clean win in that match which is fair.Either way we have lots of options


----------



## Chan Hung

Fuck!!! There goes the PPV. Not buying it likely.


----------



## shandcraig

lol just after i said they should use pac they announeced pac for the match


----------



## rbl85

Chan Hung said:


> Fuck!!! There goes the PPV. Not buying it likely.



Buying a PPV just for one match….


----------



## Bosnian21

Lmao fake ass fan if you’re not buying because Mox is out.


----------



## Ace

Could be a blessing, save it for a bigger stage with bigger stakes.

I would headline their biggest show of next year with Dean (AEW Champion) vs Kenny.


----------



## Asuka842

Sucks that Moxley is out, get well soon. But Kenny vs. Pac is a damn good replacement nonetheless.


----------



## Erik.

Ace said:


> Could be a blessing, save it for a bigger stage with bigger stakes.
> 
> I would headline their biggest show of next year with Dean (AEW Champion) vs Kenny.


Absolutely.

The end game to Kenny's redemption storyline.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Big blow for the company, and specifically for All Out. He says he'll be available for the TV show on Wednesday, but likely not the first few episodes.


----------



## SayWhatAgain!

"Oh geeez, guess I'm gonna have to put myself in the main event then huh..."


----------



## NascarStan

Wasn't PAC vs Omega the original match for All Out before the Hangman drama at DON?

Either way it sucks we aren't getting Mox but in a blessing in disguise it makes his TNT debut even more hype and they can build the Omega-Mox match on tv


----------



## Blade Runner

I much prefer the match with PAC than the one with Moxley, personally.


If you're not going to take your time to properly build a storyline around a match, then you might as well use the best wrestler possible to pair against Omega.


----------



## Chan Hung

Bosnian21 said:


> Lmao fake ass fan if you’re not buying because Mox is out.


Not really. For one its 50 bucks so for a fan to pay that you better deliver. The Mox vs Omega match was very anticipated so this yes does make someone re think about paying that rate. They should give a discount like 29.99 and maybe I'd buy it.


----------



## Taroostyles

Pac/Hangman was the original match at DON which people have speculated would have ended with Pac/Omega. So in a roundabout way we still got there. 

Sucks to lose Moxley more than anything cause now we are never gonna see him in NJPW again as long as hes with AEW. This is the exact reason companies dont do this kind of stuff. 

As far as an actual match, Pac/Omega may actually surpass the original match.


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> Not really. For one its 50 bucks so for a fan to pay that you better deliver. The Mox vs Omega match was very anticipated so this yes does make someone re think about paying that rate. They should give a discount like 29.99 and maybe I'd buy it.


I am guessing you didn't buy Double or Nothing then?


----------



## rbl85

Taroostyles said:


> Pac/Hangman was the original match at DON which people have speculated would have ended with Pac/Omega. So in a roundabout way we still got there.
> 
> Sucks to lose Moxley more than anything cause now we are never gonna see him in NJPW again as long as hes with AEW. *This is the exact reason companies dont do this kind of stuff. *
> 
> As far as an actual match, Pac/Omega may actually surpass the original match.


He already signed a couple of dates with NJPW before joining AEW.


----------



## RiverFenix

Is he claiming he'll be 100% for October 2nd or just generically (eventually) be ready for AEW on TNT? If it's the former it's a 2 month recovery meaning he could have had this surgery end of June and then could have made All Out? 

I wonder where he re-injured it. Garbage match with Janela? 

He insisted on the Penta match, but made sure not to take bumps on his elbow. He knew he was injured for awhile. 

This likely explains why AEW has the Pittsburgh and Charleston ticket sales today versus waiting until after All Out for the buzz out of it. How long with this news embargoed?



RapShepard said:


> Well I guess my complaints about not building it up enough are now invalid. But man hopefully this doesn't become a reoccurring thing for him. I wonder if he has an immune system problem or is that not how staph works?


New question could be when did AEW know.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> New question could be when did AEW know.


MRSA is contagious.

So I assume considering he's been having wrestling matches, pretty recently.


----------



## Chan Hung

MJF said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not really. For one its 50 bucks so for a fan to pay that you better deliver. The Mox vs Omega match was very anticipated so this yes does make someone re think about paying that rate. They should give a discount like 29.99 and maybe I'd buy it.
> 
> 
> 
> I am guessing you didn't buy Double or Nothing then?
Click to expand...

I did.


----------



## Erik.

Chan Hung said:


> I did.


Why?


----------



## RiverFenix

Could be career (or even life) threatening. 



> A bursa is a sac or cavity filled with fluid; their purpose is to ease friction where they’re located in the body. You’ll find them at various joints including the elbows, knees, and shoulders; their inflammation is known as ‘bursitis.’ These sacs can also host infections, including those arising from the powerful, antibiotic-resistant strain of MRSA.
> 
> Even what seems to be a minor cut can result in a powerful infection. All MRSA cases should be addressed seriously, but the most severe infections – the ones most likely to result in difficult, protracted treatment, long-term impairments, and death – have spread to the bloodstream. Among athletes, MRSA can spread in locker room and gym environments, through even minor abrasions sustained to the elbows, forearms, hands, knees, and other body parts.
> 
> What happens when it hits the elbow? Depending on the severity of the infection and when it’s caught, treatments could involve the following:
> 
> Powerful antibiotics
> Getting the wound regularly flushed out in a clinic or hospital
> Surgery; Taylor, for instance, didn’t respond to antiobiotics and had to have his elbow cut open so that doctors could repeatedly clean out the bursa.
> Possibly amputation
> 
> The long-term effects of MRSA and of its treatments could include long-term tissue damage and loss of joint function. Rehabilitation to restore joint functioning and muscle strength may be required. Athletes who contract the infection can suffer irrevocable career reversals.
> 
> MRSA spreads quickly, so it’s important to get treatment as soon as possible. When it comes to the elbow or another joint, don’t immediately dismiss any redness, swelling, or small bumps as a minor matter. The infection can progress rapidly, so don’t ignore worsening symptoms, especially if there’s an abrupt change, such as sudden swelling. And if you do experience MRSA in the elbows or other joints, discuss the long-term prognosis for joint functioning with your physician.


https://www.handandwristinstitute.com/mrsa-in-the-bursa-of-the-elbow-or-other-joints/

He's opting to having the bursa sac removed via surgery so it sounds like the MRSA is in the sac. He had major issues with treating a case of this last time so who knows how he'll respond to antibiotics.

He also needs to consider his long term health with the elbow in having the bursa sac removed. Is he doing it to try and rush back and shortening his career in the process and quality of live after retirement or is this the best solution long term to make sure the MRSA issue is dealt with completely in the elbow and this is the only 100% solution.


----------



## DJ Punk

Fuck fuck fuck fuck


----------



## KingofKings1524

Chan Hung said:


> Not really. For one its 50 bucks so for a fan to pay that you better deliver. The Mox vs Omega match was very anticipated so this yes does make someone re think about paying that rate. They should give a discount like 29.99 and maybe I'd buy it.


Yes. They should obviously lower the price of the show by $20 just so you’d “maybe” buy it.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Lol that fucking sucks. Oh well, this gives them a chance to build his hype back up and build this match in a better way


----------



## RiverFenix

MJF said:


> MRSA is contagious.
> 
> So I assume considering he's been having wrestling matches, pretty recently.


They had to know he was injured in some capacity given he made sure not to bump on his elbow during the Pentagon match and he's been wearing that sleeve. Given his history with MRSA I would have hoped he would have had that injury checked out right away - sounds like he might have tried to gut out the injury without getting it diagnosed.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

imthegame19 said:


> He wrestled Pentagon jr on Friday with injury for Northeast Wrestling. Hes not missing All Out especially with two weeks to rest.
> 
> 
> 
> He's not missing All Out the injury/infection is from Japan. He wrestled in Northeast Wrestling last weekend with injury. If it was even chance he could miss All Out he would have not wrestled last weekend.


----------



## Erik.

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They had to know he was injured in some capacity given he made sure not to bump on his elbow during the Pentagon match and he's been wearing that sleeve. Given his history with MRSA I would have hoped he would have had that injury checked out right away - sounds like he might have tried to gut out the injury without getting it diagnosed.


Who knows? Who really cares?

As long as he gets better ASAP, that's all that matters.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Looking forward to CM Punk vs Kenny Omega.

No other option. This has to be it. LET'S FUCKING GO.


----------



## Erik.

optikk sucks said:


> Looking forward to CM Punk vs Kenny Omega.
> 
> No other option. This has to be it. LET'S FUCKING GO.


You realise it's PAC vs. Omega, right?

Punk isn't going to be there.


----------



## El Grappleador

Hey guys! Pac is Back and will face Omega at All Out. We hope The Bastard doesn't quit this time.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

MJF said:


> You realise it's PAC vs. Omega, right?
> 
> Punk isn't going to be there.


damn they've announced a replacement match already? impressive.

another worthy main event.


----------



## SparrowPrime

Shit happens.....for the ones saying their backing out from ordering All Out due to this..get the fuck outta here. You're not a true fan...Support the brand!!!

Were getting plenty of other matches. First AEW World Champ. Some surprises. Etc. Plus PAC is a good hand and will have a good match with Omega.

I'd rather Moxley get 100% healed up so he can offer AEW longterm benefits as opposed to a one off and injure himself more.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Honestly do Moxley vs Omega on the first night of TV. Kill that NXT shit


----------



## reyfan

This could be a blessing in disguise, now they can actually have a build up to a future match not just "hey that guy attacked me almost 6 months ago, let's have a match".


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Shit. It does suck that Moxley is out given that I was looking forward to his match with Omega. But I do wish him a speedy recovery.

Now we got Pac fighting Omega! FUCK YEA! glad to have Pac back on board and I can't wait for this match.


----------



## imthegame19

optikk sucks said:


>


Well this sucks. Looks like sore elbow turned into staff infection.


----------



## peowulf

rbl85 said:


> Buying a PPV just for one match….


Well, the card is nothing to write home about. Cody vs a jobber, a three way garbage wrestling match and a tag team called "best friends".


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Couldn't care less about PAC as a replacement btw given he hasn't even been around. Would've preferred Jungle Boy for God's sake


----------



## Mox Girl

I'll still watch All Out but a lot of my excitement for the show is now gone cos of Mox not being there. But it's mainly cos I'm worried about him, considering that last time he had a staph infection, it almost killed him. But it seems they caught it a lot quicker this time and he's having surgery quickly, which is a good sign.

I hope he takes the time that he needs and heals up 100% before he thinks about returning. We want him to be able to go for a long time, so don't rush things too much, Mox <3


----------



## NotGuilty

and so the injury train in AEW begins. :kobelol


----------



## rbl85

Mox Girl said:


> I'll still watch All Out but a lot of my excitement for the show is now gone cos of Mox not being there. But it's mainly cos I'm worried about him, considering that last time he had a staph infection, it almost killed him. But it seems they caught it a lot quicker this time and he's having surgery quickly, which is a good sign.
> 
> I hope he takes the time that he needs and heals up 100% before he thinks about returning. We want him to be able to go for a long time, so don't rush things too much, Mox <3


If the surgery goes well, you'll see him at DC


----------



## Dr. Middy

That fucking blows. It was the most anticipated match of the show by many if I were to make an educated guess, and was my pick for MOTY too.

PAC should be a great replacement, and I still see Omega having a banger with him, so no worries there. 

Moxley sounds like he'll make a decently quick recovery this time around. It does make me curious on how they tell the story from here, and they can add more layers onto it and still do the match down the line. These kinds of things are always going to happen for any company, and it'll be a good test for AEW to see how they respond and how they change around storylines and the like.


----------



## deadcool

I knew that the match would be cancelled as soon as his injury was revealed.

It's pretty sad, but I hope that Moxley recovers and is in good spirits.


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is he claiming he'll be 100% for October 2nd or just generically (eventually) be ready for AEW on TNT? If it's the former it's a 2 month recovery meaning he could have had this surgery end of June and then could have made All Out?
> 
> I wonder where he re-injured it. Garbage match with Janela?
> 
> He insisted on the Penta match, but made sure not to take bumps on his elbow. He knew he was injured for awhile.
> 
> This likely explains why AEW has the Pittsburgh and Charleston ticket sales today versus waiting until after All Out for the buzz out of it. How long with this news embargoed?
> 
> 
> 
> New question could be when did AEW know.



Surgery usually takes about a month or so to heel. Hes not scheduled to wrestle on October 2nd. So I'm sure he will still appear on show. With there being a good chance he can wrestle by October 9th.


----------



## Buster Baxter

rbl85 said:


> Buying a PPV just for one match….


People buy boxing and MMA PPVs for one or two matches. If one of those match ups were canceled, do you think it's absurd for someone to change their mind on buying the PPV?




Bosnian21 said:


> Lmao fake ass fan if you’re not buying because Mox is out.


How does that make someone a fake fan? This concept might be lost on some people, but not everyone is some super AEW mark, and wrestlers actually draw people to watch them. I'm sure their were people who bought the PPV solely to see Omega or to see Jericho. I put down my $50 on double or nothing with the sole intent of seeing Moxley show up, it actually would've been a crime for him not to given that he was a free agent. There is no way I buy that PPV if he was still under contract with WWE with a bunch of guys that I don't even know who the fuck they are outside of Cody and Jericho and I do not mean that as a slight to those two.



Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Honestly do Moxley vs Omega on the first night of TV. Kill that NXT shit


Didn't you just make a thread on here a few days ago saying they were wasting this match? I hope you don't actually think this.

On to the topic, this is absolutely horrible timing, but luckily this isn't a long term injury. Omega Vs Moxley is the biggest match they can do at the moment, they will still have that in their pocket and don't really even have to go to it right away even when Mox does come back.


----------



## Chan Hung

I'm glad people agree that the Moxley vs Omega cancellation is a big deal to the point that it may cost some buys. More power to those who are All In..lol but again when one of the few major matches most look forward to is cancelled and again it's about 50 bucks, then the consumer has a right to be picky


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

The Doctor Middy Experience said:


> That fucking blows. It was the most anticipated match of the show by many if I were to make an educated guess, and was my pick for MOTY too.
> 
> PAC should be a great replacement, and I still see Omega having a banger with him, so no worries there.
> 
> Moxley sounds like he'll make a decently quick recovery this time around. It does make me curious on how they tell the story from here, and they can add more layers onto it and still do the match down the line. These kinds of things are always going to happen for any company, and it'll be a good test for AEW to see how they respond and how they change around storylines and the like.


Omega did refer to him as "Damaged Goods" in his promo on Road To, they can build this match up to be even bigger come November for MSG. Should probably be the title program by then, but I don't see Jericho/Page having a short reign where they drop it on the 10/16 show.


----------



## Optikk is All Elite

Chan Hung said:


> I'm glad people agree that the Moxley vs Omega cancellation is a big deal to the point that it may cost some buys. More power to those who are All In..lol but again when one of the few major matches most look forward to is cancelled and again it's about 50 bucks, then the consumer has a right to be picky


its called a head-lining match for a reason. Some people are only invested in the 1 match. That’s normal. You can’t expect people to be invested in every match. 

Although for me, I’m very invested in the Cody Rhodes vs Shawn Spears match. I think that’ll be MOTN tbh.


----------



## imthegame19

Yeah Moxley/Omega was wrestling fan dream match. It's gonna hurt buys for sure. The card is still good without it and Omega/Pac is good replacement. But yeah that match doesn't have big match feel the way Moxley/Omega does.


----------



## RKing85

Sucks big time, but they can obviously go to Omega/Mox in the near future whenever Moxley is healthy again.

Omega/PAC is not a half bad replacement option.


----------



## Best Bout Machine

This is terrible news, but we've already been given a fantastic replacement. :mark


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Meltzer said Moxley will be out 4 weeks and got the infection in Japan during the G-1.


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Chan Hung said:


> I'm glad people agree that the Moxley vs Omega cancellation is a big deal to the point that it may cost some buys. More power to those who are All In..lol but again when one of the few major matches most look forward to is cancelled and again it's about 50 bucks, then the consumer has a right to be picky


Yeah it's shocking that people consider this a controversial opinion. It's a corporation like any other. Brand loyalty is dumb, guys. Is Cody gonna pick up my tab next time I wanna treat my girl to a 5 course meal? No. He's not. I don't owe them $50. This all is totally dependent on the quality of the product they produce


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Meltzer said Moxley will be out 4 weeks and got the infection in Japan during the G-1.


Ah, good. He should be 100% then by the TNT debut, then.


----------



## Mox Girl

The Inbred Goatman said:


> Meltzer said Moxley will be out 4 weeks and got the infection in Japan during the G-1.


4 weeks! That's good news. Well, I mean it's not good news that he got the infection at all, but you get my point :lol

I'm glad it's not super serious and he'll be able to deal with it quickly


----------



## Erik.

Moxley going to be even more determined, driven and over the fucking top when he returns for television :mark:


----------



## RiverFenix

When did he start wearing the sleeve?


----------



## Mox Girl

I am seeing quite a few dumb people in other places saying that Mox is stupid for wrestling so many indy matches or that AEW "allowed" him to go to Japan and shouldn't have blah blah. Well considering that he signed up to New Japan before AEW, there's not much they could do about that lol. And plus, it's an infection not an injury, he could have contracted the MRSA wrestling anywhere, as he had it before and was still vulnerable. Hell, he got MRSA in WWE when he wasn't even an active competitor!

People just need to be glad this isn't a serious thing and he'll be fine before the weekly AEW show starts. They can keep Mox vs Omega for the future and build it up more.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> When did he start wearing the sleeve?


He was wearing a small sleeve on his elbow during the G1 (that he also wore in WWE too) and it morphed into a full arm sleeve when he came back to the USA and was doing the NEW shows.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

MJF said:


> Moxley going to be even more determined, driven and over the fucking top when he returns for television :mark:


If AEW does it right, they could convey Austin 1997 vibes off of this. Imagine an unhinged Moxley just going crazy and attacking anyone and everyone and Omega is the only one to stop him.


----------



## Erik.

WINNING said:


> If AEW does it right, they could convey Austin 1997 vibes off of this. Imagine an unhinged Moxley just going crazy and attacking anyone and everyone and Omega is the only one to stop him.


Yeah - I've been saying that for the last few days.

Have Moxley and Omega go their separate ways for now. PAC beats Omega which forces Omega to go into a downward spiral with himself doubting whether any of this was the right move.

Meanwhile, Over the course of the next 6 months Moxley is destroying everyone. Eventually defeats PAC, then goes on to defeat Jericho for the belt. Omega, in his slight character change, is gaining some momentum, he's just got his biggest AEW win and now he's heading on a collision course with the one man he's wanted since the debut show, the one man he's always wanted t test himself against to see if he is the best in the company.. Moxley.

Madison Square Garden. 2020. Jon Moxley. Kenny Omega. World title. 

Book it.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Yeah it's shocking that people consider this a controversial opinion. It's a corporation like any other. Brand loyalty is dumb, guys. Is Cody gonna pick up my tab next time I wanna treat my girl to a 5 course meal? No. He's not. I don't owe them $50. This all is totally dependent on the quality of the product they produce


All I know is, I’m not paying $50 for ONE match. Most of, if not the whole card has to interest me enough to spend that much on one wrestling ppv. That being said, I planned on ordering All Out, and I still plan on ordering it. I have to think that most _AEW_ fans are of the same mind on the matter. 

I must confess, have no fucking idea what you’re talking about with that Cody picking up your dinner tab shit, though.


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> When did he start wearing the sleeve?


First match he wore it is against Killer Kross. But it was smaller sleeve. Last match he didn't wear sleeve was vs Joey Janela. It sounds like it was minor thing at first. Then it got infection came near end of G1. Because that is when he started wearing bigger sleeve.


----------



## JustAName

Mifune Jackson said:


> At first, I was bummed, but now I think this is actually good news.
> 
> Maybe AEW had some long term plan for why this match was being done at All Out, but I thought they were doing this one too soon. Moxley's hot right now and Omega already lost to Jericho, so I don't think either can afford to lose at All Out.
> 
> Really, these are the two biggest stars in the company (I mean, Jericho technically is the biggest star by way of being established, but they're the two biggest contemporary stars in their primes) and they should do this match at an even bigger event for the AEW title down the road.
> 
> This could even be the biggest match on their roster and they're doing it before the TNT show even debuts. They should use the TNT show to build up to this.
> 
> Hope Mox recovers quick and that All Out still winds up being a great show.


I was thinking this as well, it might be a blessing in disguise for AEW, people won't want the match any less, because they understand the circumstances. Also Mox's return will be even more anticipated now because he made such a massive impact since leaving WWE. I hate that he is hurt and I wanted this match so much, but I didn't like the booking of having them face each other at this point, I think a loss to either would be a bad thing and a non finish might be even worse.

I wish him a speedy recovery and hope everything goes without an once of issues this time. He will be back better than ever, I wholeheartedly believe that, he has soooo much passion and dedication for wrestling now.


When it comes to replacement for Mox, maybe Pac?


----------



## Vectormane

Sucks they cant kick it off with moxley. Pac is cool and all but doesn't have momentum like moxley.


----------



## imthegame19

Vectormane said:


> Sucks they cant kick it off with moxley. Pac is cool and all but doesn't have momentum like moxley.


Hopefully they make Moxley vs Spears number 1 contender match on the first show. Then Moxley can beat Spears on week 2 and win title on week 3 vs Jericho. That will bring back his momentum. With Jericho/Moxley ppv for late November ppv. At this point I would save Moxley/Omega for Double or Nothing 2. With Omega beating Moxley for the title in Vegas.


----------



## What A Maneuver

Like many have said, this could be the best thing to happen to the Moxley/Omega feud. Now it gets to play out on weekly TV instead of a couple of promos on youtube and a match. It just sucks if they had an elaborate ending planned that was meant to get people buzzing going into the Fall. Hope that's not the case.

I also don't think it's stupid for people to not want the ppv anymore. For me, personally, Omega/Moxley was the only real draw. The rest of the card is fine supporting that major draw, but once you take Omega/Moxley away I'm kind of meh. Plus, I'm someone who kind of craves storytelling in matches and there's maybe 1 storyline going on. Once the episodes begin to air, I'm sure I'll be more invested.


----------



## RapShepard

Reggie Dunlop said:


> All I know is, I’m not paying $50 for ONE match. Most of, if not the whole card has to interest me enough to spend that much on one wrestling ppv. That being said, I planned on ordering All Out, and I still plan on ordering it. I have to think that most _AEW_ fans are of the same mind on the matter.
> 
> *I must confess, have no fucking idea what you’re talking about with that Cody picking up your dinner tab shit, though.*


That type of statement generally boils down to "(insert business) isn't my friend/family, so I can decide for any reason at all why I won't give them my money". I mean think of all the myriad of reasons people won't pay for or cancel the WWE Network and that's $10. So it makes sense that on a $50 purchase the room for error gets even smaller given the bigger monetary investment. 

If somebody saw Moxley vs Omega as the deciding reason to drop $50 for the show, that match being cancelled effectively puts them back on the won't buy side of the "will I buy it" fence. Remember not everybody is going to drop $50 just to support an alternative to WWE and not everybody is in love with the majority of the card.


----------



## NascarStan

All these "fans" who are not buying the PPV now will still go out of their way to steal the PPV by pirating it.

Btw before the Hangman drama PAC vs Omega was the original plan at All Out anyways and this match will probably be better than Omega vs a injured Mox

Fickle Fickle Fickle


----------



## RubberbandGoat

Worst timing. Vince is smiling


----------



## CHAMPIONSHIPS

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I must confess, have no fucking idea what you’re talking about with that Cody picking up your dinner tab shit, though.


It's about loyalty and why brand loyalty is stupid. It's not reciprocal. I'm not gonna bust my ass and put money onto AEW pockets out of the kindness of my heart because none of them are gonna do the same for me. If the card isn't there and the quality isn't there, I'm not gonna spend money on the brand name to be an "AEW fan"


----------



## Illogical

Reggie Dunlop said:


> All I know is, I’m not paying $50 for ONE match. Most of, if not the whole card has to interest me enough to spend that much on one wrestling ppv. That being said, I planned on ordering All Out, and I still plan on ordering it. I have to think that most _AEW_ fans are of the same mind on the matter.


Well that's you. Do you know how many people pay $50 or more for one fight? Connor vs. Mayweather? Connor vs. Khabib? Or just about any UFC card?


----------



## Chan Hung

Communist Anti-capitalist said:


> Chan Hung said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm glad people agree that the Moxley vs Omega cancellation is a big deal to the point that it may cost some buys. More power to those who are All In..lol but again when one of the few major matches most look forward to is cancelled and again it's about 50 bucks, then the consumer has a right to be picky
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah it's shocking that people consider this a controversial opinion. It's a corporation like any other. Brand loyalty is dumb, guys. Is Cody gonna pick up my tab next time I wanna treat my girl to a 5 course meal? No. He's not. I don't owe them $50. This all is totally dependent on the quality of the product they produce
Click to expand...

This. The heat people here get for not agreeing 100 percent with every AEW move is ridiculous. I'm for this being a good ppv at the end of the day but am very down that this happened to the card. Again this was an infection he got being at another event. This is why I prefer talent be exclusive to avoid these sad situations



Illogical said:


> Reggie Dunlop said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is, I’m not paying $50 for ONE match. Most of, if not the whole card has to interest me enough to spend that much on one wrestling ppv. That being said, I planned on ordering All Out, and I still plan on ordering it. I have to think that most _AEW_ fans are of the same mind on the matter.
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's you. Do you know how many people pay $50 or more for one fight? Connor vs. Mayweather? Connor vs. Khabib? Or just about any UFC card?
Click to expand...

Indeed very true. Sometimes a major match is a highlight to some not to others .


----------



## NascarStan

Illogical said:


> Well that's you. Do you know how many people pay $50 or more for one fight? Connor vs. Mayweather? Connor vs. Khabib? Or just about any UFC card?


Except Omega vs Mox has been advertised as the third biggest math on this card...


----------



## Chan Hung

AverageJoe9 said:


> Illogical said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's you. Do you know how many people pay $50 or more for one fight? Connor vs. Mayweather? Connor vs. Khabib? Or just about any UFC card?
> 
> 
> 
> Except Omega vs Mox has been advertised as the third biggest math on this card...
Click to expand...

I don't know where you got that it's the third biggest match on the card? Unless it was officially announced that way by the company or in the lineup? Plus, the only thing everybody here can say officially is that the world title is the main event ...but again some people see The Moxley vs Omega match as more interesting one. Its def one of the reasons why one would be more likely to buy this.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

I'd like to know if he's wrestling the Boston show still. Cuz at this point it was the only match I cared about.


----------



## The Masked Avenger

Darkest Lariat said:


> I'd like to know if he's wrestling the Boston show still. Cuz at this point it was the only match I cared about.


He already said he will be 100% by the first episode.


----------



## imthegame19

AverageJoe9 said:


> Except Omega vs Mox has been advertised as the third biggest math on this card...


It's the biggest match on the card and one people where most excited for. There's a reason why they announced the match up the day before tickets went on sale. 


Plus the build for this match finished both Double or Nothing and Fyter Fest. Promo for the event was Moxley/Omega and Jericho/Page. There's no way it was third biggest match. It's been promoted equally to Jericho/Page. They just didn't need to do much promotion because what they did to build it at the two ppvs.


----------



## RiverFenix

However no reason to fight Spears assuming it was going to be a #1 contender match with Mox and Spears coming off big AO wins.


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> However no reason to fight Spears assuming it was going to be a #1 contender match with Mox and Spears coming off big AO wins.


Could still be number one contender match still. Just like Jericho/Omega was. Still makes sense to do it. Because Spears gets the spot because he beat Cody. While nobody would question Moxley getting the match. So if Spears wins he beat Cody and Moxley. He deserved a title shot and Moxley would deserve title shot. If he beat Spears after Spears beat Cody.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I have to say. It feels good to finally discuss match outcomes that have implications or a purpose for a character or storyline/feud again in wrestling. Forgot how long it has felt.

The winners of Omega/PAC and Page/Jericho will say a lot and shape who gets the next shot at the World title.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

My interest for this show is officially dead


----------



## ObsoleteMule

MJF said:


> Yeah - I've been saying that for the last few days.
> 
> Have Moxley and Omega go their separate ways for now. PAC beats Omega which forces Omega to go into a downward spiral with himself doubting whether any of this was the right move.
> 
> Meanwhile, Over the course of the next 6 months Moxley is destroying everyone. Eventually defeats PAC, then goes on to defeat Jericho for the belt. Omega, in his slight character change, is gaining some momentum, he's just got his biggest AEW win and now he's heading on a collision course with the one man he's wanted since the debut show, the one man he's always wanted t test himself against to see if he is the best in the company.. Moxley.
> 
> Madison Square Garden. 2020. Jon Moxley. Kenny Omega. World title.
> 
> Book it.


Initially i was super bummed to hear about the injury but if something like this happens, Mox’s injury might be a real blessing in disguise


----------



## Mr.Monkey

No moxley vs omega + no punk= terrible imo.


----------



## Chan Hung

Dat dude Savage said:


> My interest for this show is officially dead


Well someone has less interest than me lmao. I'm still interested but down and may not buy the ppv


----------



## imthegame19

WINNING said:


> I have to say. It feels good to finally discuss match outcomes that have implications or a purpose for a character or storyline/feud again in wrestling. Forgot how long it has felt.
> 
> The winners of Omega/PAC and Page/Jericho will say a lot and shape who gets the next shot at the World title.


I have a feeling Pac was Omega next feud(Since Pac/Omega was their original idea for All Out before Pac left and Moxley signed). I could see Omega winning and Pac destroying Omega after the match. That way they can do proper feud once tv starts and build to another match between the two. Since Moxley healthy come tv. I don't think him missing All Out is going to change booking plans for TV. With tv starting I would do Moxley/Jericho, Omega/Pac, continue Cody/Spears and MJF/Page leading to next ppv.


----------



## JAROTO

I am extremely mad with how AEW handled Moxley. They ruined All Out. Lost interest in their product.


----------



## Shining_Wizard1979

Four weeks. . . if it heals properly. These infections can cause some pretty nasty wounds. I've been dealing with one since May that wasn't even MRSA and it still isn't fully healed because it basically formed a cave under my skin. MRSA is serious business.


----------



## God Movement

Event just lost a lot of hype. Fail.


----------



## Asuka842

The winner of Pac vs. Kenny should be the #1 contender moving forward imo.


----------



## Saintpat

Asuka842 said:


> The winner of Pac vs. Kenny should be the #1 contender moving forward imo.


Probably will be, they don’t have a lot of choice. And I get that they’re at a weird stage in that they’re building their product and momentum and gearing up for TV ... yet they’re also ‘not really here yet until TV’ kinda/sorta ... but this does point out something that they will need to better plan for and address.

Basically you had two of your few alphas going at it, and yet it’s such that a replacement with no real story or momentum can, theoretically, become the No. 1 contender out of the blue. It’s not something they’ve built for, given us an expectation could happen, it would be just ... bang, he won, he’s the top contender.

And since wins and losses are supposed to matter, while the more logical long-term solution would be for Omega to put him over to set the groundwork for the build of a new star, they probably won’t want to do that ... and yet Pac losing should be a major setback based on the premise that ‘we’re different, results matter.’

It’s a tough place to be for them and it’s something they need to build into their planning ... I mean, what if another major injury or two to uppercarders occur before TV? They don’t right now have depth and some of the eggs they put in that one basket are cracked.


----------



## Prosper

That's a fuckin blower. Damn. That drastically lowered my hype levels for ALL OUT. Should still be a good show but I probably won't watch it live now. I've never even seen a PAC match and I'm not really interested in anything else outside of Cody/Spears and Jericho/Hangman. 

Like others have said, it could definitely be a blessing in disguise. They can actually build it as a real feud and create a storyline out of it on live TV so that's good. But damn, terrible timing. Hate when shit like this happens. Get well soon Mox. I know he's gonna kill it when he comes back.


----------



## Saintpat

AverageJoe9 said:


> All these "fans" who are not buying the PPV now will still go out of their way to steal the PPV by pirating it.
> 
> Btw before the Hangman drama PAC vs Omega was the original plan at All Out anyways and this match will probably be better than Omega vs a injured Mox
> 
> Fickle Fickle Fickle


That’s a flaw with the PPV model that they have chosen to live with. Wasn’t invented yesterday.

I’m sure quite a few of their ‘loyal’ fans will ‘support the product’ without actually, you know, paying for it.

That’s the way of the world these days.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

I see this as somewhat of a positive, now Jon comes back motivated, he regains some of his buzz, and if AEW lets him and Omega do their thing, then their feud is what sets AEW up for a long time. Moxley, Jericho and Omega are the 3 to carry this company to absolutely NEW heights. Unless some huge signing.


----------



## Shoo-Shpan

Time for some visa issues


----------



## TAC41

*Re: Jon Moxley reportedly suffers elbow injury*



TAC41 said:


> Honestly hope he misses All Out to teach AEW that their sunshine and rainbows idea of letting their stars work whatever dates they want for other promotions is moronic from a business standpoint.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Quoting myself here, but now that he’s out of the match I hope AEW learns a lesson. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rbl85

JAROTO said:


> I am extremely mad with how AEW handled Moxley. They ruined All Out. Lost interest in their product.


What did they do wrong ?


----------



## Shaun_27

Is everyone who laughed at me for saying they should sign their talent to exclusive contacts still laughing? 

I wish I could laugh back but I just lost a major reason why I was buying the card.


----------



## Mox Girl

New Japan signed Mox before AEW did, so there was literally nothing AEW could do about that, New Japan got to him first :shrug They could have told Mox they only wanted him if he was exclusive to them but they didn't, they shared him with New Japan and that's that lol.

Besides, Mox might have caught the MRSA regardless of where he was wrestling, he's more vulnerable to it cos he had it before. But it's just the one PPV he's missing, it's not like he'll be out for a year or something.


----------



## UniversalGleam

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I must confess, have no fucking idea what you’re talking about with that Cody picking up your dinner tab shit, though.


basically, people that feel the need to be loyal to a promotion etc have no reason to. 

Its like saying "I am loyal to mcdonalds so therefore will not eat at any other fast good restaurant"...........McDonalds doesnt care that you are loyal to them, they arnt going to be loyal to you and help you out. They at most will just think "whatever, keep giving us money".

they certainly arnt going to march around to your house and say "congratulations, you have eaten burgers exclusively at our stores for an entire year so we have paid off your mortgage because we are loyal to our fans" so fuck em. No-one should feel obligated to be remain loyal to anyone.

these things are offering a product, its up to you whether you deem it worth purchasing. People certainly shouldnt be buying it just to be loyal. I couldnt give a fuck if AEW fails, its their business. Same goes for wwe. Its up to them to convince me that they worth putting money into.


----------



## Death Rider

JAROTO said:


> I am extremely mad with how AEW handled Moxley. They ruined All Out. Lost interest in their product.


What by pulling someone who was injuried from the card? This post makes little sense


----------



## CRCC

Bummer.

Best of luck to him. Hope he can recover fast.

Have they announced who will Omega face then?


----------



## rbl85

CRCC said:


> Bummer.
> 
> Best of luck to him. Hope he can recover fast.
> 
> Have they announced who will Omega face then?


Yes PAC


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Death Rider said:


> What by pulling someone who was injuried from the card? This post makes little sense


I think they mean by allowing Mox to do both NJPW and AEW. But I think he actually signed to NJPW first, they were airing the teaser videos to mess with Juice Robinson before DoN, I'm pretty sure.

This sucks. We can't pretend it's no big deal. Moxley was a huge draw for AEW's big show, WWE were treating him like someone special not six months ago with all the Shield farewell shows.

I'm glad we get Pac vs. Omega now. It'll be a better match technically but it'll lack the heat that Mox vs Omega would have had. I think Pac was always going to be at All Out, probably costing Hangman Page the AEW Championship given their feud. Be interesting to see if Pac does anything beyond the Omega match now.


----------



## Dat dude Savage

Chan Hung said:


> Well someone has less interest than me lmao. I'm still interested but down and may not buy the ppv


Yeah, I’m not buying the rest of the card is kinda “meh” I like Jericho but not a fan of Page. Was really looking forward to the Mox match. Never have liked Pac/Neville


----------



## squarebox

if some of you idiots' only reason to watch All Out was Moxley then may I suggest you stick with your shitty WWE.

Yes, I love Moxley/Ambrose/Good as much as the next dude but AEW isn't going to simply revolve around one fucking guy.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

:fuck


----------



## Derek30

Exclusive deals is what AEW will need to look into going forward. With that being said, Moxley did sign with NJPW prior to AEW by all accounts. There's not much AEW could do about that. This is just an awful break for both Moxley and AEW. I will still be buying the PPV as I'm sure there is going to be a big surprise or two but no Moxley is going to hurt the buy-rate for sure


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I’m not getting this exclusivity shit at all. Even when AEW goes to weekly tv, they’re still only going to have maybe one additional live weekly event. Between those two shows, they probably still won’t use their entire roster. People are bitching on one hand that AEW has no stars. How the fuck do you make stars without getting them exposure? No, they don’t need to be out there 4-5 nights a week, but they do need to be out there. They also need to work regularly to stay on top of their game, which many are not going to get working just the AEW schedule. Getting seen is critical to building up new stars. 

This is a physical business. Guys can get hurt working one match a month or seven days a week. It’s unfortunate, but shit can happen at any time. Not to mention, these guys love to perform, which is why they do it. Telling talent they can’t work because they’re exclusive to one company, even if they’re not working much for that company, is WWE-level draconian. It’s ridiculous. 

The armchair quarterbacking around here really needs to come down a few notches.


----------



## FSL

The Mcmahons right now:

vince$:vince5:hunter:trips5:tripstroll:trips9::vince8:shane:Vince


----------



## RapShepard

Reggie Dunlop said:


> I’m not getting this exclusivity shit at all. Even when AEW goes to weekly tv, they’re still only going to have maybe one additional live weekly event. Between those two shows, they probably still won’t use their entire roster. People are bitching on one hand that AEW has no stars. How the fuck do you make stars without getting them exposure? No, they don’t need to be out there 4-5 nights a week, but they do need to be out there. They also need to work regularly to stay on top of their game, which many are not going to get working just the AEW schedule. Getting seen is critical to building up new stars.
> 
> This is a physical business. Guys can get hurt working one match a month or seven days a week. It’s unfortunate, but shit can happen at any time. Not to mention, these guys love to perform, which is why they do it. Telling talent they can’t work because they’re exclusive to one company, even if they’re not working much for that company, is WWE-level draconian. It’s ridiculous.
> 
> The armchair quarterbacking around here really needs to come down a few notches.


Getting your talent exclusive is just smart business practice despite your objections. How much exposure is their talent getting wrestling for the low level promotions they majority are still allowed to work? If the talent need more experience or exposure AEW is better off running more AEW shows as that actually builds interest and exposure for your brand and the talent on your show.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

RapShepard said:


> Getting your talent exclusive is just smart business practice despite your objections. How much exposure is their talent getting wrestling for the low level promotions they majority are still allowed to work? If the talent need more experience or exposure AEW is better off running more AEW shows as that actually builds interest and exposure for your brand and the talent on your show.


Eventually, I’d agree, yes, once the brand is established and on some kind of a regular show schedule. But at this point where they’re only working one show every couple of months, working dates for other promotions equals free exposure. Then when some fans do tune in to the weekly show, they’re seeing somebody they recognize that they’ve seen before LIVE instead of some indy guy they might have heard about.


----------



## RapShepard

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Eventually, I’d agree, yes, once the brand is established and on some kind of a regular show schedule. But at this point where they’re only working one show every couple of months, working dates for other promotions equals free exposure. Then when some fans do tune in to the weekly show, they’re seeing somebody they recognize that they’ve seen before LIVE instead of some indy guy they might have heard about.


I get it for the in-between time for the most part. Though I still don't think it's really offering them much exposure as most of these promotions seem to be doing the "come see AEW ____". But I do get that unless Tony was going to pay them a salary in the mean time they had to continue to get paid. But sooner rather than later they should try to cut the ability to do non-AEW related shows for everybody they contractually can. If not for injuries just to avoid some asshole promoter trying to use your guys to build up their guys lol.


----------



## Derek30

RapShepard said:


> I get it for the in-between time for the most part. Though I still don't think it's really offering them much exposure as most of these promotions seem to be doing the "come see AEW ____". But I do get that unless Tony was going to pay them a salary in the mean time they had to continue to get paid. But sooner rather than later they should try to cut the ability to do non-AEW related shows for everybody they contractually can. If not for injuries just to avoid some asshole promoter trying to use your guys to build up their guys lol.


Hopefully exclusivity comes with time as they establish things. I can understand wrestlers negotiating with AEW at the beginning might have reservations about being exclusive to a company that hasn't even debuted yet. There is no guarantee everything will be sunshine and roses for AEW despite amazing response early on. Giving talent the ability to work elsewhere before they debut on TNT and in between PPVs is perhaps a good business move as it builds trust.

I'm crossing my fingers for Moxley and hoping the Ray Fenix situation isn't too serious. I'd be lying if I told you I wasn't worried about injuries happening prior to All Out. Its a big blow to AEW but adversity CAN be a good thing. Let's see what they have up their sleeve. Perhaps something they were saving for TV now becomes a focal point for All Out.


----------



## rbl85

You know i prefer them to be injured now.

The worst would be to be injured just before the start of the weekly show.


----------



## TKO Wrestling

rbl85 said:


> You know i prefer them to be injured now.
> 
> The worst would be to be injured just before the start of the weekly show.


Right, Mox will be fine by 10/2, he already said so himself. That is when shit really starts mattering.


----------



## squarebox

ok i had something posted here but I retract my statement in fear of getting banned.


----------



## Saintpat

It’s interesting to me from a labor standpoint as we’ve all seen the howls of protest that WWE considers workers to be independent contracts — they aren’t allowed to work other shows (although on the other hand they are paid well above market compared to what others in their profession make and they are paid to be available for a heavy schedule that allows WWE to utilize them 4-5 times a week, which wouldn’t leave a lot of room for outside bookings).

And it’s often brought up in protest that they don’t have insurance (although WWE instead pays for medical and surgeries in cash — as in strokes a check to the doctor/hospital rather than to an insurance company).

I’m waiting to learn more about AEW’s labor practices, and if the same critics will take after the billionaire owner here for ‘exploiting workers.’

Does anyone know if AEW provides insurance? If so, at what levels and with what deductibles and what is covered in their plans?

And if AEW does decide to limit or not allow outside bookings, will the employees get other benefits (retirement fund, insurance, etc.) that are expected from a big company in every other profession? 

If they’re going to keep anyone from taking outside bookings due to injury risk, that would make them the same as WWE in that regard. If they allow them, they have to expect to lose guys to injuries that occur at those other shows as it’s a high-risk profession. And how do they handle guys who are injured at their own shows, which also will certainly happen sooner or later?

There’s more to being the ‘alternative to WWE’ than just ‘well we’re going to book our guys better and have a better wrestling product.’


----------



## RapShepard

Saintpat said:


> It’s interesting to me from a labor standpoint as we’ve all seen the howls of protest that WWE considers workers to be independent contracts — they aren’t allowed to work other shows (although on the other hand they are paid well above market compared to what others in their profession make and they are paid to be available for a heavy schedule that allows WWE to utilize them 4-5 times a week, which wouldn’t leave a lot of room for outside bookings).
> 
> And it’s often brought up in protest that they don’t have insurance (although WWE instead pays for medical and surgeries in cash — as in strokes a check to the doctor/hospital rather than to an insurance company).
> 
> I’m waiting to learn more about AEW’s labor practices, and if the same critics will take after the billionaire owner here for ‘exploiting workers.’
> 
> Does anyone know if AEW provides insurance? If so, at what levels and with what deductibles and what is covered in their plans?
> 
> And if AEW does decide to limit or not allow outside bookings, will the employees get other benefits (retirement fund, insurance, etc.) that are expected from a big company in every other profession?
> 
> If they’re going to keep anyone from taking outside bookings due to injury risk, that would make them the same as WWE in that regard. If they allow them, they have to expect to lose guys to injuries that occur at those other shows as it’s a high-risk profession. And how do they handle guys who are injured at their own shows, which also will certainly happen sooner or later?
> 
> There’s more to being the ‘alternative to WWE’ than just ‘well we’re going to book our guys better and have a better wrestling product.’


As of now they're not giving health insurance to anybody but the backstage workers and executives (The Elite and Brandi.) They did say they'd "look into it" if it ever made sense down the road.

https://uproxx.com/prowrestling/all-elite-wrestling-cody-young-bucks-health-insurance/2/

Correction a limited amount of wrestlers who aren't executives will get health coverage, they didn't say who though
https://uproxx.com/prowrestling/aew-executives-cody-tony-khan-healthcare-for-wrestlers/


----------



## rbl85

RapShepard said:


> As of now they're not giving health insurance to anybody but the backstage workers and executives (The Elite and Brandi.) They did say they'd "look into it" if it ever made sense down the road.


WWE can easily afford it

But a new company ?

Nah, too soon.


----------



## RapShepard

rbl85 said:


> WWE can easily afford it
> 
> 
> 
> But a new company ?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, too soon.


I mean seeing as folk love the whole "The Kahn's have more money than the McMahons" thing, they certainly could afford it too especially considering there roster is smaller. 

But I don't really care if they offer health care or not. If wrestlers won't unionize or create a guild so they get certain protections then that's on them. That said AEW will cover anybody injured on their watch, which sounds about as fair as it gets in wrestling.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN

They should not have announced his replacement. Should have just said Mox injured, had pac appearance a surprise and then pac wins to make omega not taking to the big stage a story line


----------



## Erik.

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> They should not have announced his replacement. Should have just said Mox injured, had pac appearance a surprise and then pac wins to make omega not taking to the big stage a story line


With the heavily rumoured CM Punk and the fact it's in Chicago - not announcing a replacement and then bringing out PAC wouldn't have been a good idea.

It's good they got it out there right away, in my view.


----------



## RiverFenix

^Yep. PAC would have been booed out of the arena. Also I don't think Punk, if he comes in, would be ready to wrestle. It would be an appearance at AO and the probably a live mic promise for Oct 2nd and the go from there.


----------



## rbl85

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Yep. PAC would have been booed out of the arena. Also I don't think Punk, if he comes in, would be ready to wrestle. It would be an appearance at AO and the probably a live mic promise for Oct 2nd and the go from there.


Imagine :

Omega comes out and says '' Moxley is out but i have been told that i will face surprise wrestler''

You can be sure that the crowd would chant '' CM punk''


----------



## Saintpat

RapShepard said:


> As of now they're not giving health insurance to anybody but the backstage workers and executives (The Elite and Brandi.) They did say they'd "look into it" if it ever made sense down the road.
> 
> https://uproxx.com/prowrestling/all-elite-wrestling-cody-young-bucks-health-insurance/2/
> 
> Correction a limited amount of wrestlers who aren't executives will get health coverage, they didn't say who though
> https://uproxx.com/prowrestling/aew-executives-cody-tony-khan-healthcare-for-wrestlers/


That’s got lawsuit and unfair labor practices written all over it ... if they only offer to non-performers, it’s one thing (the camera operators and pencil pushers, etc.). But to say ‘yeah we’re giving this to ourselves as wrestlers but not to the people who we wrestle against and who fill out the cards,’ that begs for a lawsuit somewhere down the road, especially when someone has a career-ending or catastrophic injury (which would seem to be inevitable and predictable).

If WWE doesn’t get a pass and AEW has the financial resources to do so (which they do, unlike, say Chikara) then the only answer of why it doesn’t “make sense” is greed on the part of the billionaire and those who are cut in on the top end of the deal (the Elite).

It really is, when you get down to it, Elite-ism.

In reality, what it does is underscore that WWE isn’t some big, mean, corporate monster that hates its workers (in contrast to lovable, adorable AEW, which also has massive financial backing) — it’s the reality that in this profession it’s not cost-effective because insurance companies would charge ridiculous rates to insure people in an endeavor where workers are basically guaranteed to have injuries and long-term healthy problems.

WWE does pay for surgeries ... I wonder if AEW will. WWE does have a wellness program and has paid for rehab for countless retired wrestlers who have run into addiction and substance abuse problems ... I wonder if AEW will.

I’ll be interested to see if Fenix is allowed to wrestle on this show. He didn’t break his leg, according to reports, but he is injured (although we don’t know the extent or details). If WWE allowed someone to wrestle under similar circumstances, it would be criticized because that monstrous McMahon treats his workers that way and they’re too scared to say ‘I can’t, I’m hurt’ ... whereas I feel certain in AEW’s case it would be ‘he made his own decision, he was ALLOWED to wrestle and that’s his choice.”

It would be a good decision to hold him out and say ‘we take care of our guys and it’s not worth the risk just to save one match on one show, there were other options so we found a replacement.’


----------



## Ratedr4life

Unfortunate, especially with them being so close to the show.

Pac vs Omega should be excellent regardless. I wasn't super hyped about Omega vs Moxley and this gives them time to build it more up. This could be a Becky/Ronda situation, where an injury leads to bigger demand for the match down the road.

Maybe Omega vs Moxley will headline the first show on TNT?


----------



## V-Trigger

Glad that the WWE geeks got BTFO by the positive response that the PAC match got.


----------



## DesoloutionRow

I'm keeping you in my thoughts, Jon.


----------



## MontyCora

"This fucking sucks" is certainly accurate.

If only there was some kind of mega star out there who could possibly make me feel better... Some kind of... Punk...

OH SHIT Pac is the replacement? Daaaaaaaaaamn.


----------



## Soul Rex

Not interested in this PPV at all.

Talks about how much Moxley means to this company right now, maybe too much.


----------



## Dizzie

Pac vs omega is atleast a first time match, shame the injury for moxley has come so close to the event that gives no time for them to really build pac vs omega as a real meaningful match, aew are going to have to get creative with this match somehow to make this anything more than just good wrestling match but tbh considering how many times wwe has been let off over the years by its fans for having piss poor build up to feuds heading into some it's biggest ppv's as long as the match delivers then I'm sure this match between pac and omega should be allowed the same pass by any haters.


----------



## Hangman

So the one guy I wanted to see won't be there?

:fuckthis


----------



## Mr.Monkey

Moxley was the only one that got me into all out(that and a punk appearance). No reason now. The rest of them does nothing for me.


----------



## The Wood

This definitely hurts them. The PAC match will be great, but he is nowhere near the star Mox is.


----------



## Erik.

"Jon Moxley vs Kenny Omega was a highly anticipated matchup that had to be nixed due to a Moxley injury. However, Wrestling News World's own Thomas Fenton reports that the matchup has a target reschedule date.

Mox vs Omega should happen on the first PPV event follow All Elite Wrestling's debut on TNT. While the date for the next PPV event has not been scheduled or event hinted at yet, this would be a matchup AEW fans would welcome being on that first PPV card built by weekly television.

Thomas Fenton also reports that the feeling many had regarding PAC's original planned involvement is true. PAC was going to be the big surprise for All Out and there is currently no plan for a big surprise at Saturday's event in Chicago. 

This dream match of sorts happening after weekly television build could be the best case scenario for the build of the match."


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

no earthly idea who Thomas Fenton or Wrestling News World is so I'll take that as pure speculation on their part for now.


----------



## Clique

MoxleyMoxx said:


> no earthly idea who Thomas Fenton or Wrestling News World is so I'll take that as pure speculation on their part for now.


WNW is a source we have banned on this forum. Wouldn’t take what they say as the truth, unless they can also provide more substantial sources to corroborate the story.


----------



## DJ Punk

Anyone know how long Moxley is gonna be out?


----------



## Bosnian21

DJ Punk said:


> Anyone know hoe long Moxley is gonna be out?


He says he’ll be good for TNT.


----------



## Mox Girl

DJ Punk said:


> Anyone know hoe long Moxley is gonna be out?


4 weeks apparently. So he'll literally only miss this PPV and maybe another he had planned for an indy and that's about it.



I'm just waiting for news that he's had his surgery and it went fine right now.


----------



## Darkest Lariat

Mox Girl said:


> 4 weeks apparently. So he'll literally only miss this PPV and maybe another he had planned for an indy and that's about it.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just waiting for news that he's had his surgery and it went fine right now.


Oh badass, so I'll still get that Spears match.


----------



## RapShepard

Saintpat said:


> That’s got lawsuit and unfair labor practices written all over it ... if they only offer to non-performers, it’s one thing (the camera operators and pencil pushers, etc.). But to say ‘yeah we’re giving this to ourselves as wrestlers but not to the people who we wrestle against and who fill out the cards,’ that begs for a lawsuit somewhere down the road, especially when someone has a career-ending or catastrophic injury (which would seem to be inevitable and predictable).
> 
> 
> 
> If WWE doesn’t get a pass and AEW has the financial resources to do so (which they do, unlike, say Chikara) then the only answer of why it doesn’t “make sense” is greed on the part of the billionaire and those who are cut in on the top end of the deal (the Elite).
> 
> 
> 
> It really is, when you get down to it, Elite-ism.
> 
> 
> 
> In reality, what it does is underscore that WWE isn’t some big, mean, corporate monster that hates its workers (in contrast to lovable, adorable AEW, which also has massive financial backing) — it’s the reality that in this profession it’s not cost-effective because insurance companies would charge ridiculous rates to insure people in an endeavor where workers are basically guaranteed to have injuries and long-term healthy problems.
> 
> 
> 
> WWE does pay for surgeries ... I wonder if AEW will. WWE does have a wellness program and has paid for rehab for countless retired wrestlers who have run into addiction and substance abuse problems ... I wonder if AEW will.
> 
> 
> 
> I’ll be interested to see if Fenix is allowed to wrestle on this show. He didn’t break his leg, according to reports, but he is injured (although we don’t know the extent or details). If WWE allowed someone to wrestle under similar circumstances, it would be criticized because that monstrous McMahon treats his workers that way and they’re too scared to say ‘I can’t, I’m hurt’ ... whereas I feel certain in AEW’s case it would be ‘he made his own decision, he was ALLOWED to wrestle and that’s his choice.”
> 
> 
> 
> It would be a good decision to hold him out and say ‘we take care of our guys and it’s not worth the risk just to save one match on one show, there were other options so we found a replacement.’


That health care for some seems like it'll eventually be a problem especially if it's going to somebody with ties to the Elite, like if say it's Dustin who is getting it. 

They did say they would handle the cost for injuries on their shows, which is necessary. I do think if Fenix ends up wrestling it will be spun as you said with an added "Fenix didn't want the fans to miss out on another big match".

But I do think your suggestion of holding him out and putting over "health > match" would be a good look and would be them backing up there talk about being about the boys. Though given the Moxley situation I certainly understand why they wouldn't want another big match falling through if Fenix can even remotely get through the match. 

In all honesty though I think AEW will be pretty safe from any real heat for their business practices until they day comes were we start getting fired wrestlers shooting on them or backstage leaks of unhappiness


----------



## RiverFenix

Wrestlers get paid enough IMO. I mean if you're getting six figures AAV you can afford your own health insurance. AEW should pay for in ring injuries on their shows and rehab from said injuries, but I don't understand why providing healthcare is a thing for even WWE wrestlers. Sure for developmentals in NXT making 35K a year or whatever. But you're on a main brand making six figures you can afford to take care of your own. 

Now if it's part of the overall compensation package - allowing AEW to get a better group rate or what have you, it's understandable for the company to offer it as long as the talent understands they might get less salary to get the "benefits package" of being an employee.


----------



## Prosper

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Wrestlers get paid enough IMO. I mean if you're getting six figures AAV you can afford your own health insurance. AEW should pay for in ring injuries on their shows and rehab from said injuries, but I don't understand why providing healthcare is a thing for even WWE wrestlers. Sure for developmentals in NXT making 35K a year or whatever. But you're on a main brand making six figures you can afford to take care of your own.
> 
> Now if it's part of the overall compensation package - allowing AEW to get a better group rate or what have you, it's understandable for the company to offer it as long as the talent understands they might get less salary to get the "benefits package" of being an employee.


Correct me if I'm wrong but don't talent have to pay for their own travel and hotel expenses though? Their health insurance premiums are probably a lot higher too considering wrestling is a high risk sport. That will all add up quick. That on top of supporting a family/mortgage for most of them will eat up that 6 figure check fast. Especially if they want to save some of it. Then there are taxes.


----------



## Jeripunk99

Hopefully this makes AEW reach out and try to give Punk an offer he cant refuse


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*AEW handled this perfectly. I loved the realism of stopping Omega's interview to inform him on the spot. Whether it was a worked shoot or not doesn't matter because the effect was felt regardless.*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *AEW handled this perfectly. I loved the realism of stopping Omega's interview to inform him on the spot. Whether it was a worked shoot or not doesn't matter because the effect was felt regardless.*


That's a point that is lost amongst all of this as well. AEW has been able to balance realism and kayfabe quite well (well, when it isn't on BTE or post-PPV interviews). They could have easily ignored the Omega/Moxley feud due to Moxley's injury and went off on making PAC as Omega's next feud without mentioning Moxley. However, they double down on the feud to where even if Omega feuds with someone else until then, the anticipation of Moxley returning will be huge.

That's called story continuity. A novel concept, I know.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

WINNING said:


> That's a point that is lost amongst all of this as well. AEW has been able to balance realism and kayfabe quite well (well, when it isn't on BTE or post-PPV interviews). They could have easily ignored the Omega/Moxley feud due to Moxley's injury and went off on making PAC as Omega's next feud without mentioning Moxley. However, they double down on the feud to where even if Omega feuds with someone else until then, the anticipation of Moxley returning will be huge.
> 
> That's called story continuity. A novel concept, I know.


*Exactly. WWE would have just had Ambrose fall down the stairs and forgotten about him.*


----------



## Erik.

The best part about it is that everything Omega is saying is true. You can't disagree with a word he's saying about Moxley in that situation.

I cannot WAIT for them to go face to face on TNT.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Even better, Omega played the "mental games" with Moxley while still making factual statements. It makes the fans choose who will be the hero of this story. Moxley or Omega can be the heel in this situation and it would make sense either way.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Every time I see something AEW produce all I can think is how are WWE going to compete with them, WWE is the Muppets show, AEW is Breaking Bad.


----------



## Lethal Evans

That Omega promo, holy fuck. Especially when saying Kenny did he what he did and won yet Mox got injured and let people down for AEW. Fucking incredible.

All I want to see is them beat the fuck out of each other now.


----------



## TD Stinger

MJF said:


> The best part about it is that everything Omega is saying is true. You can't disagree with a word he's saying about Moxley in that situation.
> 
> I cannot WAIT for them to go face to face on TNT.


To me there are things that you can argue on both sides. Omega says Mox didn't take him seriously be wrestling all these matches in Japan, when in Mox's mind he was doing this to discover more about the myth of Kenny Omega.

For Kenny, Mox was being careless. For Mox, he was on his own journey to find himself after WWE.

What makes it work so well is that Kenny speaks so well he makes you believe what he believes, and the fact that he's kicking Mox while he's down just makes it that much more buzz worthy.

To me you can find "right" and "wrong" on both sides. But at the core of it it's 2 guys who don't like each other, which is what sells everything.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> To me there are things that you can argue on both sides. Omega says Mox didn't take him seriously be wrestling all these matches in Japan, when in Mox's mind he was doing this to discover more about the myth of Kenny Omega.
> 
> For Kenny, Mox was being careless. For Mox, he was on his own journey to find himself after WWE.
> 
> What makes it work so well is that Kenny speaks so well he makes you believe what he believes, and the fact that he's kicking Mox while he's down just makes it that much more buzz worthy.
> 
> To me you can find "right" and "wrong" on both sides. But at the core of it it's 2 guys who don't like each other, which is what sells everything.


Yes, very true.

It's becoming a bit more than a one-dimensional "Let's wrestle and see who the best wrestler is" feud that we've come so accustomed to.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm just waiting for some news that Mox has had his surgery. Maybe in the next few days? I just need to know he's had it and he's doing ok. Cos then we'll know if that 4 week estimation is correct or not.


----------



## imthegame19

MJF said:


> The best part about it is that everything Omega is saying is true. You can't disagree with a word he's saying about Moxley in that situation.
> 
> I cannot WAIT for them to go face to face on TNT.


Omega does come off heelish and bit full of himself though. He's pouring it on Moxley so bad when he's down. That Moxley needs to 100 percent win their match up or he's gonna look bad.



Mox Girl said:


> I'm just waiting for some news that Mox has had his surgery. Maybe in the next few days? I just need to know he's had it and he's doing ok. Cos then we'll know if that 4 week estimation is correct or not.


Starrcast hasn't announced yet if they are cancelling his event or not. If he can somehow make it to Chicago by Friday for interview with JR. That would be a great sign


----------



## Stormbringer

BOSS of Bel-Air said:


> *AEW handled this perfectly. I loved the realism of stopping Omega's interview to inform him on the spot.*


So no one can post a video of this shit?


----------



## Erik.

Stormbringer said:


> So no one can post a video of this shit?


It's been posted in numerous threads.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

MJF said:


> Yes, very true.
> 
> *It's becoming a bit more than a one-dimensional "Let's wrestle and see who the best wrestler is" feud that we've come so accustomed to*.


And I want to address that real quickly.

I see plenty of WWE/NXT geeks try and say that people criticize them over "I want the title because I'm the best/I wrestle better" feuds but won't do it for AEW. 

Yeah, the difference is the *WHY*. Yes, Kenny and Moxley are essentially wrestling to prove who is the best but Omega and Moxley have explained why that is the case. 

To Moxley, it's a redemption run for him after leaving the biggest wrestling company in the world and looking to prove to himself and others if he still is an _elite_ talent after the fact (thus going to Japan and doing the G1 to performing indy shows).

To Omega, he has been christened as the franchise of AEW and he was destined to win the AEW World Championship but Moxley, in his perspective, comes into his company and make himself a megastar off of his name and career. If he can beat Moxley, it will validate his claim of still being the greatest wrestler in the world today.

That's the difference. It's *why*. The emotional investment that a feud should have that ends with a match that has a purpose. When I look at current NXT, they have the same, one dimensional feud of "I respect you, let's see who is the best" or "I want the title because I wrestle better than you" without going further into detail as to why they feel this way or even why the match is taking place.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Stormbringer said:


> So no one can post a video of this shit?


*There's nothing stopping you from following their social media pages :draper2*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1165353235135246336


----------



## AEWMoxley

imthegame19 said:


> Omega does come off heelish and bit full of himself though. He's pouring it on Moxley so bad when he's down. That Moxley needs to 100 percent win their match up or he's gonna look bad.


I don't think that was ever in question. Moxley was always going to win at All Out, and he will now win in November.

Edit: it looks like Meltzer is saying the match might happen on the TNT debut now.

https://comicbook.com/wwe/2019/08/2...tch-rumor-scheduled-first-aew-on-tnt-episode/


----------



## TD Stinger

Like I've said before, I'm all for a big match for TV every now and again.

But Mox vs. Omega for the 1st time ever? Unless the show they're on is commercial free, I don't want it on TV.


----------



## NascarStan

AEWMoxley said:


> I don't think that was ever in question. Moxley was always going to win at All Out, and he will now win in November.
> 
> Edit: it looks like Meltzer is saying the match might happen on the TNT debut now.
> 
> https://comicbook.com/wwe/2019/08/2...tch-rumor-scheduled-first-aew-on-tnt-episode/


If Mox is healthy to wrestle the first show on TNT then they should do Omega vs Mox there, AEW only has one chance to make their debut so you send out your big guns to give your best impression possible and pop as big of a rating as possible. 

Make it the main event 30 minutes no commercials. I get some people thinking you save it for the PPV but keeping this feud hot for 8 weeks until then is going to be a challenge, if you must then have a screwy finish if they want to build to a rematch at the November/December ppv


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Nah, you need to save a marquee money match like this on a PPV and maximize your earnings by having it main event the November PPV. You have turned this feud into a must see match greater than when it was initially announced. Don't throw it into a TV show, even if it is the debut. It's a draw that you can get a lot of people to pay for your next PPV heading into the new year.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Keeping them apart for the next 3 months is going to be the issue

With AEW only doing 4 PPVs a year, it makes a hot feud like this hard to pace

They have to keep both suitably busy in the meantime - while still circling each other

Maybe Kenny saying Mox first has to prove himself before he can face him

And Mox has to run through the undercard until the good olde fashioned boss battle in November

Then again, tv only starts in Oct - so, I guess it’s more like 1-2 months, depending on PPV date


----------



## Erik.

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Keeping them apart for the next 3 months is going to be the issue
> 
> With AEW only doing 4 PPVs a year, it makes a hot feud like this hard to pace
> 
> They have to keep both suitably busy in the meantime - while still circling each other
> 
> Maybe Kenny saying Mox first has to prove himself before he can face him
> 
> And Mox has to run through the undercard until the good olde fashioned boss battle in November
> 
> Then again, tv only starts in Oct - so, I guess it’s more like 1-2 months, depending on PPV date


You give them multiple feuds and different layers to their character whilst building it.

I'm confident, AEW can do it.


----------



## TD Stinger

To me I don't think it would be THAT hard to keep the feud hot even after they're on TV for a few more months.

A promo here, a promo here, a beatdown here, a brawl there, a tag match here, a video package there, etc.

It is possible as long as you pace yourself right.


----------



## Erik.

TD Stinger said:


> To me I don't think it would be THAT hard to keep the feud hot even after they're on TV for a few more months.
> 
> A promo here, a promo here, a beatdown here, a brawl there, a tag match here, a video package there, etc.
> 
> It is possible as long as you pace yourself right.


Moxley has a match with Spears. Moxley wins or Inner Circle beat him down.. There's another load of people on Moxleys hit list.

Austin/Bret was built up for 2 and a half months before they finally met one on one in the ring.


----------



## AEWMoxley

Here is why having this match on their debut episode is actually a better idea long term, as opposed to putting it on their next PPV.

Interest in the debut will already be high because people will be curious about the new promotion, but it's not as high as it can be, as evidenced by the fact that secondary market tickets aren't doing as well as they should be. That 6 man tag is really not helping this event at all. It's not an interesting match, and it's not going to draw in any viewers on top of the people who will tune in just to sample AEW.

Moxley vs Omega already has a proven track record of generating a ton of buzz. They're going to draw a lot of viewers with this match as the main event. Could very well be anywhere from 2 to 3 million, if promoted correctly. Getting that many eyes on your product in its first episode is crucial, and if you put on a good show, a large portion of those viewers will return. If you put it on PPV, you'll generate a big PPV buy number, but you aren't necessarily creating any new fans. You can put a lot more eyes on the product if you have this match on TV, and you have an opportunity to create a sizeable casual following, so long as the rest of the show is strong.

They can revisit this feud multiple times in the future on PPV, but drawing a large TV audience should be their #1 priority now. Their TV ratings will be related to the kind of ad rates they can charge and the kind of TV deal they can secure when their current deal expires.

Plus, I think they've got something planned for the November PPV that they're very happy with, which would explain why they have no problem doing this match on TV. I imagine that plan includes Moxley winning the title in November.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

PAC is back. If necessary, have PAC and Omega have a short feud while Moxley is "rehabbing". When the time is right and it draws near, go right back into Omega/Moxley. It really wouldn't be that difficult. Don't be like TNA or WCW in this case. Save this match for the next PPV.


----------



## Erik.

Why pay for a PPV headlined by Moxley/Omega when you can just watch the match they had for free a month or so before? 

I hope AEW aren't as stupid


----------



## AEWMoxley

MJF said:


> Why pay for a PPV headlined by Moxley/Omega when you can just watch the match they had for free a month or so before?
> 
> I hope AEW aren't as stupid


They obviously wouldn't be doing the rematch that soon, if they ended up putting it on the TNT debut.

If they do this match on the debut episode, it means they've already got plans for the November PPV that they're happy with and don't want to change.


----------



## Mox Girl

I just noticed on their Facebook page, AEW referred to Mox's infection as an "injury". Surely AEW knows that he's not injured, right? :lol He has an infection, there's a difference lol.


----------



## rbl85

Mox Girl said:


> I just noticed on their Facebook page, AEW referred to Mox's infection as an "injury". Surely AEW knows that he's not injured, right? :lol He has an infection, there's a difference lol.


At the beginning he had a minor injury which then got infected.

So it's at the same time an injury and an infection


----------



## Mox Girl

rbl85 said:


> At the beginning he had a minor injury which then got infected.
> 
> So it's at the same time an injury and an infection


Yeah, but it's the infection keeping him off All Out, not the minor injury :shrug I just thought it was odd wording from them.


----------



## patpat

no way they are giving away mox vs omega on tv. like no way 
it's a terrible move and they are very caring with their big ppv because they are expensive, so they won't do things like giving away big matches on anything but the huge ppv.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mox Girl said:


> Yeah, but it's the infection keeping him off All Out, not the minor injury :shrug I just thought it was odd wording from them.


‘Infection’ is a bad word for a top star - especially with main stream media

‘Injury’ is better for mox


----------



## RiverFenix

That infection is going to cause a surgery to remove the bursa sac in his elbow - that is the one month recovery time. Cutting into ones elbow is an injury. 

Regarding keeping Mox and Omega apart - once they book the PPV match it would be easy as both would know they're getting their hands on the other. No need to brawl each other on sight - you just keep them apart and working other matches.

They would be stupid to give the match away on free television - especially if they have a PPV in late November they need to sell. Who do you put on the marquee and in the main event so quickly not two months into television yet?


----------



## Lethal Evans

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> They would be stupid to give the match away on free television - especially if they have a PPV in late November they need to sell. Who do you put on the marquee and in the main event so quickly not two months into television yet?


Make Kenny's promo on BTE the focus going into AEW TV. Mox returns and destroys Omega again. Blood feud continues into the main event of the PPV - that would be perfect for MSG in November to make it sell out. 

That'd be a huge blow in the war I think. AEW selling out the MSG where WWE have struggled recently would be insane, especially with a former WWE guy main eventing against the biggest wrestler outside of the US.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> That infection is going to cause a surgery to remove the bursa sac in his elbow - that is the one month recovery time. Cutting into ones elbow is an injury.
> 
> Regarding keeping Mox and Omega apart - once they book the PPV match it would be easy as both would know they're getting their hands on the other. No need to brawl each other on sight - you just keep them apart and working other matches.
> 
> They would be stupid to give the match away on free television - especially if they have a PPV in late November they need to sell. Who do you put on the marquee and in the main event so quickly not two months into television yet?


I think one major brawl is necessary, and then AEW declares that neither can put their hands on one another so they are forced to be kept apart. 

But the first episode of AEW having a huge Moxley/Omega back and forth brawl shall suffice instead of throwing away the match on free TV.


----------



## Bosnian21

The only reason I could see AEW putting Moxley vs. Omega on TV and not as a November PPV headliner would be if CM Punk is back and is challenging for the title. 

CM Punk’s first PPV and title challenge in years would probably be a bigger draw. And, pf course, it would have to main event. Nothing else would really come close to what Moxley vs. Omega could draw.


----------



## Mikey2Likely

I'm headed to All Out this weekend, just wanted to add to the post.... 

PAC is NOT a suitable replacement for Moxley. 1/2 of my excitement for the show was shot through the foot with that announcement. You don't replace a former WWE champion, with the former face of 205 live.... C'MON MAN! 

Guess I'll take my "flip counter" to the matches...


----------



## JAROTO

Mikey2Likely said:


> I'm headed to All Out this weekend, just wanted to add to the post....
> 
> PAC is NOT a suitable replacement for Moxley. 1/2 of my excitement for the show was shot through the foot with that announcement. You don't replace a former WWE champion, with the former face of 205 live.... C'MON MAN!
> 
> Guess I'll take my "flip counter" to the matches...


I agree with you. I am disappointed. AEW started with the left foot with me. PAC is a good wreslter, but he is not even close to Moxley. He was the main attraction of the show. When Wyatt and Roman got sick and missed TLC the WWE took Angle out of retirement and brought AJ from South America to face Balor. That's how you fix things.


----------



## RiverFenix

Mikey2Likely said:


> I'm headed to All Out this weekend, just wanted to add to the post....
> 
> PAC is NOT a suitable replacement for Moxley. 1/2 of my excitement for the show was shot through the foot with that announcement. You don't replace a former WWE champion, with the former face of 205 live.... C'MON MAN!
> 
> Guess I'll take my "flip counter" to the matches...


Who else is out there on a weeks notice? 

AEW is high on PAC, they wanted him in their Title Tournament with the likelihood that Omega vs PAC would be happening this weekend for the title if PAC didn't have DG title at the time of DoN.


----------



## Erik.

:lol :lol

Some real bollocks in this thread right now.


----------



## AEWMoxley

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who else is out there on a weeks notice?


----------



## Death Rider

The fuck did you two expect a week out? Be-fucking-have. Who do AEW have on the level of Moxley to replace him with? If you expected someone of the name power of Angle or AJ Styles to replace him you were delusional 



AEWMoxley said:


>


Oh yes what a mega replacement for Moxley :eyeroll.


----------



## Erik.

Death Rider said:


> Oh yes what a mega replacement for Moxley :eyeroll.


He's not even on the level of PAC :lol


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Dudes on here wanted Mox to burst his elbow sack and spray it in Kenny’s face while MFJ cuts a promo on both

SOLVED!


----------



## Death Rider

MJF said:


> He's not even on the level of PAC :lol


Exactly :heston. I like MJF and think he has great potential but some people really do over fucking hype the guy. Also, his strength is his mic work, why take that away by putting him in a random match instead of saving a feud between the two for down the line where MJF can use his mic work to sell the feud and play to his strengths.


----------



## Mikey2Likely

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Who else is out there on a weeks notice?
> 
> AEW is high on PAC, they wanted him in their Title Tournament with the likelihood that Omega vs PAC would be happening this weekend for the title if PAC didn't have DG title at the time of DoN.



Just because "AEW is high on PAC" doesn't mean I have to be! I don't view him as a main eventer because doing flips hasn't been cool since I hit puberty. He's not on Moxley's level, star power wise. 

You're asking who's available in short notice. Hell MOXLEY wasn't available a month before DoN. IT CAN BE DONE.

Just going to lessen my excitement for the show.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Mikey2Likely said:


> Just because "AEW is high on PAC" doesn't mean I have to be! I don't view him as a main eventer because doing *flips hasn't been cool since I hit puberty.* He's not on Moxley's level, star power wise.
> 
> You're asking who's available in short notice. Hell MOXLEY wasn't available a month before DoN. IT CAN BE DONE.
> 
> Just going to lessen my excitement for the show.


Flips haven’t been cool since yesterday?



I joke, i joke - it was low hanging fruit


----------



## AOS

Mikey2Likely said:


> Just because "AEW is high on PAC" doesn't mean I have to be! I don't view him as a main eventer because doing flips hasn't been cool since I hit puberty. He's not on Moxley's level, star power wise.
> 
> You're asking who's available in short notice. Hell MOXLEY wasn't available a month before DoN. IT CAN BE DONE.
> 
> Just going to lessen my excitement for the show.


It can be done? Name three available free agents on the level of Mox who you’d replace him with? I’ll wait.


----------



## Hangman

AOS said:


> It can be done? Name three available free agents on the level of Mox who you’d replace him with? I’ll wait.


Enzo
Big Cass
Darren Young

:troll


----------



## TD Stinger

I don't get what's going on here.

THEY HAD 1 WEEK. MAYBE 2.

You do not find a worthy replacement of Moxley in 2 weeks. The fact they had PAC essentially sitting on the sidelines as a guy who can just have a good to great match with Omega was a blessing.

And MJF? Would the match be as good? Probably not. Is he a bigger star right now? I don't see it that way, not with MJF still being new and PAC having years in NXT and WWE. Is there a good chance they already have something planned for MJF? I would say yes.

Again, what are we even doing here? They had 1-2 weeks to put someone in there, they got the best option available. Simple as that.



Mikey2Likely said:


> You're asking who's available in short notice. Hell MOXLEY wasn't available a month before DoN. IT CAN BE DONE.


It was known Mox would be available months before DON. His contract just happened to expire at that time. It was just a serendipitous moment.

What big name like that is currently available is bigger than a guy who's one of the best wrestlers in the world and was on NXT and WWE TV for years.


----------



## Death Rider

Mikey2Likely said:


> Just because "AEW is high on PAC" doesn't mean I have to be! I don't view him as a main eventer because doing flips hasn't been cool since I hit puberty. He's not on Moxley's level, star power wise.
> 
> You're asking who's available in short notice. Hell MOXLEY wasn't available a month before DoN. IT CAN BE DONE.
> 
> Just going to lessen my excitement for the show.


Aka you don't have an answer. It is not like they can grab someone from WWE and bring them to AEW. Contracts are a thing. Who could you bring in who would bring the hype moxley would? Only Punk would


----------



## JAROTO

I think I blame Moxley more than AEW, he should have slowed down. If Mox really cared about AEW he should have been more careful. This is an injury that could have been avoided. He wrestled everywhere except in the most important PPV. Sounds really bad and unprofessional. I pictured him as the company guy for AEW. Now I have my doubts.


----------



## imthegame19

JAROTO said:


> I think I blame Moxley more than AEW, he should have slowed down. If Mox really cared about AEW he should have been more careful. This is an injury that could have been avoided. He wrestled everywhere except in the most important PPV. Sounds really bad and unprofessional. I pictured him as the company guy for AEW. Now I have my doubts.


This you Kenny? You can't blame Moxley or anyone. Injuries just happen in wrestling and this isn't first time a big match was cancelled because of it. Omega could have got hurt in his Triple A match. Remember Dean Ambrose was known for wrestling more matches then anyone on the roster. He did that for five years before he finally got hurt. So what he did in June through August was the norm for him. 


Plus he originally hurt the elbow vs Janela at Fyter Fest. The infection coming back could have happen at any point. Since it was already in his system for having infection in same elbow a year and half ago. The elbow injury isn't the problem is the staff infection.


----------



## imthegame19

Mikey2Likely said:


> Just because "AEW is high on PAC" doesn't mean I have to be! I don't view him as a main eventer because doing flips hasn't been cool since I hit puberty. He's not on Moxley's level, star power wise.
> 
> You're asking who's available in short notice. Hell MOXLEY wasn't available a month before DoN. IT CAN BE DONE.
> 
> Just going to lessen my excitement for the show.


I agree he's no where the star Moxley is. But he's good wrestler and good promo. Just because WWE wasted doesn't mean he can't be a star in AEW though. That said with no tv and no time to build up Pac for the match. Just going from Moxley to Pac is a let down. But I think a year from now most fans will be happy with Pac as a upper card heel.


----------



## JAROTO

imthegame19 said:


> JAROTO said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think I blame Moxley more than AEW, he should have slowed down. If Mox really cared about AEW he should have been more careful. This is an injury that could have been avoided. He wrestled everywhere except in the most important PPV. Sounds really bad and unprofessional. I pictured him as the company guy for AEW. Now I have my doubts.
> 
> 
> 
> This you Kenny? You can't blame Moxley or anyone. Injuries just happen in wrestling and this isn't first time a big match was cancelled because of it. Omega could have got hurt in his Triple A match. Remember Dean Ambrose was known for wrestling more matches then anyone on the roster. He did that for five years before he finally got hurt. So what he did in June through August was the norm for him.
> 
> 
> Plus he originally hurt the elbow vs Janela at Fyter Fest. The infection coming back could have happen at any point. Since it was already in his system for having infection in same elbow a year and half ago. The elbow injury isn't the problem is the staff infection.
Click to expand...

Either way he was careless and selfish. I wouldn't invest my money on this guy if I was khan. At least not as the top guy. I really hope they sign more stars or they are doomed. With this kind of contract Moxley could easy go back to WWE and main event WM. He has zero loyalty to anyone.


----------



## Mox Girl

JAROTO said:


> I think I blame Moxley more than AEW, he should have slowed down. If Mox really cared about AEW he should have been more careful. This is an injury that could have been avoided. He wrestled everywhere except in the most important PPV. Sounds really bad and unprofessional. I pictured him as the company guy for AEW. Now I have my doubts.


Um.... no. The infection has nothing to do with how much Mox was wrestling. He had MRSA/staph before, the infection could have come back at literally any time, it could have returned while he was wrestling an AEW match. There's literally no way Mox or AEW or anybody could have predicted this. There was nothing "unprofessional" or "selfish" about what he did, AEW agreed to him wrestling in other places. They knew before they even signed him that he'd already signed with New Japan and yet they still wanted him, how is that Mox's fault? He just took what was offered to him :shrug



JAROTO said:


> Either way he was careless and selfish. I wouldn't invest my money on this guy if I was khan. At least not as the top guy. I really hope they sign more stars or they are doomed. With this kind of contract Moxley could easy go back to WWE and main event WM. He has zero loyalty to anyone.


He didn't even LOOK at the contract he was offered by WWE, he turned it down immediately. And you think he'd go back to them? :lol


----------



## Unorthodox

This match was the only reason i was considering buying the PPV, The cancellation of this match will probably effect the buyrate a lot because they were promoting the hell out of this match in the UK and not much else on the card.


----------



## imthegame19

JAROTO said:


> Either way he was careless and selfish. I wouldn't invest my money on this guy if I was khan. At least not as the top guy. I really hope they sign more stars or they are doomed. With this kind of contract Moxley could easy go back to WWE and main event WM. He has zero loyalty to anyone.


Lol he signed 3 year deal with AEW. He has said he would focus fully on AEW in 2020. Khan knew he wanted to try Japan and do some Indies this summer. Tony Khan could have said well go do that stuff and when you are done we will sign you. Instead he agreed to Moxley splitting time between AEW, New Japan and a few indies. So you actually can't blame Moxley at all.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Lol the AEWWE geeks already sharpening their knives for Saturday, I see :mj4


----------



## Tilon

Mox vs Omega gets delayed, and as a bonus we get much better buildup to it and the return of heel Kenny.

Totally worth it. It needs more build anyway.

I can't wait for Saturday, I'll be there. The shitters don't matter, this show is going to be great.


----------



## RiverFenix

PAC also already had a history with AEW appearing via video at their first press conference/rally and then taking out Page in the UK and quitting on the company. Other "names" that are actual free agents are folks AEW likely doesn't want - Ryback being one. Especially if they are bringing in Punk or still have hopes to bring him in. 

Has Mox has his surgery yet? He's still appearing at Starrcast on Friday, you'd think he's stay home and not travel if he just had it. Maybe he needs to take antibiotics first to rid the MRSA and then will have the surgery after. 

I'm not completely sold on the company line he got it in Japan. When did he start wearing the sleeve? I wonder if he got it in the Janela match with all the bumps they were taking though tables and in thumbtacks. In the very least I wonder if he got a cut on his elbow that wasn't completely healed and then contracted Staph in Japan through the not completely healed cut. 

WWE guys are used to working 4 times a week. Mox wrestled less matches in his time off than he would have wrestled under a WWE schedule. Injuries happen. MRSA almost killed him last year - he's not fucking around with it on purpose.

It was something he always wanted to do and signed on there before AEW. So there was no signing Mox and preventing him from wrestling in Japan. Not to mention Mox wrestling in Japan fir NJPW might further broaden his fan base and he could learn a few new tricks and the like and become a better wrestler still. 

From an interview in June - 



> In a recent interview with New Japan Pro Wrestling, Jon Moxley talked about being part of the G1 Climax, and his thoughts on Shinsuke Nakamura.
> 
> Although part of All Elite Wrestling’s roster, Jon Moxley is currently competing for NJPW’s G1 Climax tournament and is the IWGP United States Champion. He reveals that he wanted to follow in the footsteps of former WWE Superstars Chris Jericho and Cody Rhodes, as they inspired him to go to Japan.
> 
> “I tried to follow [the careers of Chris Jericho and Cody Rhodes]. When you travel in WWE, you’re kind of in a bubble and it’s difficult to follow along, but I did watch what I could. Then, when I knew I was leaving – Japan in general was definitely on my bucket list. I wanted to have a good run in Japan, and of course NJPW was the goal. So when I got the call from them, I was just like, ‘let’s go, put me on the airplane’.”
> 
> Moxley also revealed that current WWE stars Shinsuke Nakamura and Karl Anderson,who performed previously in NJPW, encouraged him to participate in the tournament.
> 
> “Well, Shinsuke Nakamura is in WWE and doing very well. I never got to wrestle him sadly, but he heard that I was likely going over to be in the G1, and he was very pleased,” Moxley said. “[He] said it was a great life experience. Karl Anderson, who I’ve actually been friends with since I was 18, since we’re both from Cincinnati, I asked him about the G1. A few others as well, and everybody was great and said, ‘yeah, go for it’.”


----------



## imthegame19

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> PAC also already had a history with AEW appearing via video at their first press conference/rally and then taking out Page in the UK and quitting on the company. Other "names" that are actual free agents are folks AEW likely doesn't want - Ryback being one. Especially if they are bringing in Punk or still have hopes to bring him in.
> 
> Has Mox has his surgery yet? He's still appearing at Starrcast on Friday, you'd think he's stay home and not travel if he just had it. Maybe he needs to take antibiotics first to rid the MRSA and then will have the surgery after.
> 
> I'm not completely sold on the company line he got it in Japan. When did he start wearing the sleeve? I wonder if he got it in the Janela match with all the bumps they were taking though tables and in thumbtacks. In the very least I wonder if he got a cut on his elbow that wasn't completely healed and then contracted Staph in Japan through the not completely healed cut.
> 
> WWE guys are used to working 4 times a week. Mox wrestled less matches in his time off than he would have wrestled under a WWE schedule. Injuries happen. MRSA almost killed him last year - he's not fucking around with it on purpose.
> 
> It was something he always wanted to do and signed on there before AEW. So there was no signing Mox and preventing him from wrestling in Japan. Not to mention Mox wrestling in Japan fir NJPW might further broaden his fan base and he could learn a few new tricks and the like and become a better wrestler still.
> 
> From an interview in June -



I'm pretty sure he's already had surgery. He said last Friday he was having it this week. So I assume he meant last weekend. As for Starrcast he's still scheduled as of right now. But they could still cancel his appearance. Starrcast Twitter pretty much said it was wait and see. So they could be waiting to tomorrow to see if he's gonna make it or not. It just depends on if infection is gone yet or not. I believe Moxley said the surgery was suppose to get rid of the infection. If that's the case he might be able to make it to do Q&A.


----------



## Mox Girl

So Mox is out of Starrcast as well now, I'm assuming he's now had his surgery if he's unable to travel?


----------



## Erik.

I would assume because he won't be there that he hasn't had surgery yet? - though I haven't been keeping up with it so maybe he has.

Could always just be a continuation of the storyline to give Omega more material.


----------



## Mox Girl

MJF said:


> I would assume because he won't be there that he hasn't had surgery yet?


Oh, you're probably right. Or maybe his surgery is scheduled for the same day as Starrcast. Well, whatever it is, he won't be showing up in Chicago at all. I've seen people on social media going "oh, he'll show up to cost Kenny the match!" :lol That's not going to happen lol.

I hope he has the surgery soon, so he can get back to kicking ass soon.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

As expected. Hopefully, the recovery is on the short end after surgery and he's well.


----------



## kristie wilson

Mox Girl said:


> Oh, you're probably right. Well, whatever it is, he won't be showing up in Chicago at all. I've seen people on social media going "oh, he'll show up to cost Kenny the match!" :lol That's not going to happen lol.
> 
> *I hope he has the surgery soon, so he can get to kicking ass soon.*


me too.


----------



## Mikey2Likely

AOS said:


> It can be done? Name three available free agents on the level of Mox who you’d replace him with? I’ll wait.



CM Punk
Dustin Rhodes (Goldust) 
Jack Swagger. 

Would rather see ANY of these than Pac with Omega. Hell I'll take someone LESS notable who wrestles more entertaining matches.... 

Hell I'll take Trevor Lee first... 

Glad you're done waiting!


----------



## Death Rider

Mikey2Likely said:


> CM Punk
> Dustin Rhodes (Goldust)
> Jack Swagger.
> 
> Would rather see ANY of these than Pac with Omega. Hell I'll take someone LESS notable who wrestles more entertaining matches....
> 
> Hell I'll take Trevor Lee first...
> 
> Glad you're done waiting!


CM Punk we don't know if he is wrestling, Goldust would be nowhere near the hype of Moxley, Swagger would be awful. Trevor Lee is in WWE.


----------



## Mikey2Likely

Death Rider said:


> CM Punk we don't know if he is wrestling, Goldust would be nowhere near the hype of Moxley, Swagger would be awful. Trevor Lee is in WWE.



You said 3 Guys, I gave them too you. 

CM Punk is a free agent, regardless if you don't know if he's wrestling. Technically Terrell Owens is a free agent too, but hasn't played in 5 years. 

Goldust is more hype than PAC and already under contract. 

Swagger would be great! (Sorry your opinion differs, doesn't make me wrong)


----------



## Death Rider

CM Punk there is no guarantee would say yes, Goldust would not bring more hype then PAC and Swagger certainly would not either. Look at his run in LU and how that is going... oh wait yeah


----------



## AOS

Mikey2Likely said:


> CM Punk
> Dustin Rhodes (Goldust)
> Jack Swagger.
> 
> Would rather see ANY of these than Pac with Omega. Hell I'll take someone LESS notable who wrestles more entertaining matches....
> 
> Hell I'll take Trevor Lee first...
> 
> Glad you're done waiting!


I think if Punk has signed, it would be a complete waste throwing him into this match straight away, with no build up.

Each to their own on your other two suggestions but I’d rather see PAC than them, without doubt.


----------



## CdnDestroyer#8

that stinks


----------



## thisissting

Thank god totally over rated and injury prone. PAC a much better wrestler anyway. Could mox not just man up and get in the ring? It's not like he has been doing much wrestling in the last year. Omega would have carried him anyway in the match.


----------



## Buster Baxter

thisissting said:


> Thank god totally over rated and* injury prone*. PAC a much better wrestler anyway. *Could mox not just man up and get in the ring?* *It's not like he has been doing much wrestling in the last year.* Omega would have carried him anyway in the match.


1.Dude has been injured two times in the last 8 years, this is an idiotic statement.

2.He almost died the last time he had this injury so why the fuck would he "man up" and get in the ring? Another idiotic statement.

3. You're either trolling or you live under a fucking rock like Patrick Star.


----------



## Mox Girl

thisissting said:


> Thank god totally over rated and injury prone. PAC a much better wrestler anyway. Could mox not just man up and get in the ring? It's not like he has been doing much wrestling in the last year. Omega would have carried him anyway in the match.


Oh yeah sure, he could get in the ring and give Kenny his MRSA and kill both of them!!! What fun that would be.

You clearly are just a troll that has no clue of the severity of MRSA and how Mox can’t wrestle cos it’s fucking CONTAGIOUS!!

Also he’s not injury prone lol, considering that this isn’t even a injury and his only injury basically ever was his elbow :lmao Troll harder why don’t you lol.

Oh and not much wrestling? Cos he didn’t just do the G1 Climax or anything, right?


----------



## rbl85

thisissting said:


> Thank god totally over rated and injury prone. PAC a much better wrestler anyway. Could mox not just man up and get in the ring? It's not like he has been doing much wrestling in the last year. Omega would have carried him anyway in the match.


This guy should be ban.


----------



## candice-wrestling

Hopefully he makes a full recovery ❤❤


----------



## thisissting

Didnt miss him much PAC was fantastic and choked out the golden boy. Much better match than Moxley would have delivered. PAC is a real talent in the ring and great as a heel in particular.


----------

